# Seguimento Europa - 2007



## Dan (2 Jan 2007 às 12:50)

Mais uma semana com pouca precipitação.





Anomalia positiva a norte e negativa a sul.





Uns valores mínimos já mais próprios de uma semana de Inverno.


----------



## Fernando_ (2 Jan 2007 às 19:17)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2006*

Impressionante la anomalía positiva em Escandinavia y sua duraçao  






Curioso também la anomalía negativa em zonas de Espanha (vale del Ebro, interior de Galiza, bacia do Douro), noreste de Portugal (Bragança) e França especialmente en la zona de Burdeos-Toulousse (nevoeiros, suponho...)


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Jan 2007 às 19:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2006*



Fernando_ disse:


> Impressionante la anomalía positiva em Escandinavia y sua duraçao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim é do nevoeiro .
A malta de Bragança ainda se queixa, até tem mais frio que o normal!  Bem bom!


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2007 às 20:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2006*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim é do nevoeiro .
> A malta de Bragança ainda se queixa, até tem mais frio que o normal!  Bem bom!



Queixei-me porque depois do dia 29 a temperatura voltou a subir  
Mas o mês de Dezembro até se portou bem.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2007 às 11:44)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2006*

Um Dezembro seco em grande parte da Europa.






Anomalia negativa no sudoeste e sudeste europeu. Enorme anomalia positiva no nordeste da Europa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Jan 2007 às 12:35)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2006*



Dan disse:


> Um Dezembro seco em grande parte da Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante é ver o Norte de África com tanta precipitação!


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2007 às 13:43)

Em algumas regiões tiveram valores de precipitação mais do dobro do que é normal. Por cá também tivemos um Outubro e Novembro bastante chuvoso.


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2007 às 17:46)

Vejam só até onde chega a neve na Ásia:





A Europa, apesar da latitude a que se encontra, coitadita...


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2007 às 14:30)

Para não variar, mais uma semana com anomalia positiva em quase toda a Europa.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jan 2007 às 14:35)

Em partes da Europa há anomalias de +7 ou eu estou a trocar as cores??


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2007 às 14:39)

Pareçeme k a greçia mais uma vex se esta a safar! tem anomalia negativa pouca mas tem


----------



## Zoelae (10 Jan 2007 às 22:44)

É incrível essa anomalia positiva de + 7 Cº no leste, ainda quase não há neve na Europa. Este inverno vai ser para esquecer.


----------



## dj_alex (12 Jan 2007 às 16:39)

http://www.diarioadn.com/gal-general/detail.php?id=20341







Vista de Valle de Fiemme (Italia). La falta de nieve en toda Europa está suponiendo el despido de trabajadores de las estaciones de esquí, y está alterando las preparaciones para el Campeonato del Mundo de esquí libre que se celebrará en los Alpes italianos entre el 22 y el 27 de enero. Las temperaturas están siendo de 10Cº, propias del mes de mayo. 

A situação para as estâncias de ski está bastante complicada...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

FOGO   .

Essa imagem até mete medo.


----------



## Fernando_ (12 Jan 2007 às 17:24)

Incrível imagem   
Agora mesmo, Locarno, ao sul de Suíça, *19º*, Lugano, *14º* Ginebra, *10º*, Turín, *14º*...


----------



## Luis França (12 Jan 2007 às 20:40)

12 Janeiro 2007

"BRITAIN is on a major flood alert today after the Met Office issued a severe weather warning for the entire country.

Gales gusting up to 70mph are expected to batter everywhere from southern England to Scotland."

Bem dizia o Seringador....


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Continuam as anomalias positivas na Europa. Mas os próximos dias vamos ter finalmente valores bem mais baixos.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 14:08)

Dan disse:


> Continuam as anomalias positivas na Europa. Mas os próximos dias vamos ter finalmente valores bem mais baixos.



enfim.....


----------



## Seringador (19 Jan 2007 às 14:31)

tendo em conta a média 61-90 é nisto no que dá, mas tab é agora a única parte do globo com anomalia positiva

Mas isso´são boas notícias, para os preços da energia, combustíveis e problemas de saúde, além de não existirem tantas depressões e suicídios...


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

Quarta-feira 
Toda a Europa literalmente congelada  
Esperemos que o senhor Putin não recomece com as suas ameaças de corte de Gas porque senão vai ser bonito


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2007 às 17:18)

Ontem houve vários records de máxima para janeiro em Espanha, como por exemplo em Ávila, Cuenca, Oviedo, Teruel... Na costa mediterrânea as temperaturas subiram bem acima dos 20ºC, como os 24ºC de Valencia ou os 25ºC de Murcia.

E temperaturas altíssimas no norte de Itália, Suiça, Austria e Hungria como os 25ºC em Turim, 24ºC em Lugano, 23ºC em Ancona e Parma, etc... No norte de Itália chegou-se aos 29ºC em pleno janeiro e na maioria das estações bateram-se os records de máxima não só de janeiro como de dezembro e fevereiro, e pela 2º vez este mês! Em muitos casos a diferença entre o record de máxima anterior supera os 5ºC!  

Um registo que fica para a história: 29,4ºC a 44ºN no mês mais frio do ano!

http://www.meteogiornale.it/news/read.php?id=14866


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 00:30)

*Bulgária regista temperaturas muito elevadas para a época*

As altas temperaturas registadas na Búlgaria, no passado dia 21 de Janeiro, bateram recordes em muitos locais daquele país.

Os valores normais para esta época do ano situam-se entre 2 a 5ºC, no entanto foram observados valores de 20ºC, tendo a localidade de Vratsa registado 22.5ºC.

As previsões do Serviço Meteorológico Búlgaro apontam para a continuação do tempo quente nos próximos dias, podendo atingir os 25ºC. Caso este cenário se verifique, Janeiro de 2007 deverá terminar como o mais quente dos últimos 100 anos.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Bulgaria_temp_altas


----------



## tozequio (23 Jan 2007 às 01:07)

Será essa uma notícia assim tão relevante para aparecer no site do IM? Não vi nenhum destaque no site para o facto de ter nevado na Austrália no dia de Natal, nem aos nevões na California em sítios muito pouco habituais...


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 01:15)

Eles costumam dar destaque a eventos que acontecem na Europa. Só não entendi como falaram da Bulgária mas não do norte de Itália, onde os records foram completamente escandalosos.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 02:12)

tozequio disse:


> Será essa uma notícia assim tão relevante para aparecer no site do IM? Não vi nenhum destaque no site para o facto de ter nevado na Austrália no dia de Natal, nem aos nevões na California em sítios muito pouco habituais...





Fil disse:


> Eles costumam dar destaque a eventos que acontecem na Europa. Só não entendi como falaram da Bulgária mas não do norte de Itália, onde os records foram completamente escandalosos.



Realmente tens parte da razão Fil, eles dão mais destaque ao que sucede na Europa, mas também o que se passa no resto do mundo e podes confirmar aqui:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/arqui_noticias/inundacoes_India
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/arqui_noticias/tufao_Saomai
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/arqui_noticias/Climate_forum_Africa
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/arqui_noticias/Sismo_Ilhas_Ilhas_Curilhasx_Pacifico
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/arqui_noticias/Sismo_em_Taiwan

Apenas numa vista de olhos rápida  
Qual o critério de escolha? Não sei, mas que são tendenciosos para algumas coisas lá isso são


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 22:50)

Fil disse:


> Ontem houve vários records de máxima para janeiro em Espanha, como por exemplo em Ávila, Cuenca, Oviedo, Teruel... Na costa mediterrânea as temperaturas subiram bem acima dos 20ºC, como os 24ºC de Valencia ou os 25ºC de Murcia.
> 
> E temperaturas altíssimas no norte de Itália, Suiça, Austria e Hungria como os 25ºC em Turim, 24ºC em Lugano, 23ºC em Ancona e Parma, etc... No norte de Itália chegou-se aos 29ºC em pleno janeiro e na maioria das estações bateram-se os records de máxima não só de janeiro como de dezembro e fevereiro, e pela 2º vez este mês! Em muitos casos a diferença entre o record de máxima anterior supera os 5ºC!
> 
> ...



Algo realmente se passa pois em Janeiro quase 30ºC  
Assim como os nevões em locais não normais


----------



## Fernando_ (24 Jan 2007 às 00:05)

De acordo com o radar, hay precipitaçao no sul de Alemanha e em Suíça, na zona mais profunda da borrasca






Parece que hay neve em Ginebra, com -1º






E em Munich, com -3º






A parte cálida do temporal se sufre en Italia, os Balcanes, com ventos do sudoeste; a 1:00 h., hay 10º en Sarajevo e Sofía, 11º em Belgrado, 14º em Atenas...


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 10:06)

Hoje de manha nevou em Paris....


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 11:50)

Também em Londres.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/picture_gallery/picture_gallery/0,,70141-1248558-8,00.html


----------



## Fernando_ (24 Jan 2007 às 12:42)

Londres esta manha. De Paris no encontré nenhuma imagem  






Zurich






Munich






Praga, qué lindo!


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 13:33)

Fernando_ disse:


> Londres esta manha. De Paris no encontré nenhuma imagem




EM Paris a queda de neve foi muito curta!! a noite a ver se consigo colocar imagens que me vão enviar


----------



## Luis França (25 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

The Monster Storm, hitting Europe last weekend, killed 62 Million Trees, in Germany alone 23 Million, according to the Forestal Service of North Rhine Westphalia, the Land, most damaged in Germany.  

In few hours 62 Million friends, Life Donors, Protectors, Healers, Foodsuppliers, Fertilizers, Energy Transmitters, Information Storers and Transmitters dead. Can you imagine if something more severe will happen,........soon? 
http://www.baz.ch/news/index.cfm?ObjectID=497D60DC-1422-0CEF-704D4B294C7834C5
http://www.spiegel.de/international/0,1518,461646,00.html


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 11:33)

Como tinha dito ontem aqui ficam algumas fotos da queda de neve (24 Janeiro 2007) em Paris (cidade universitária) que me foram enviadas


----------



## Fernando_ (25 Jan 2007 às 17:54)

Belas fotos!
Merci beaucoup


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 21:07)

Fernando_ disse:


> Belas fotos!
> Merci beaucoup



Esta é para ti Fernando  






Por do sol em madrid, com as novas torres da cidade


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 00:32)

Luis França disse:


> The Monster Storm, hitting Europe last weekend, killed 62 Million Trees, in Germany alone 23 Million, according to the Forestal Service of North Rhine Westphalia, the Land, most damaged in Germany.
> 
> In few hours 62 Million friends, Life Donors, Protectors, Healers, Foodsuppliers, Fertilizers, Energy Transmitters, Information Storers and Transmitters dead. Can you imagine if something more severe will happen,........soon?
> http://www.baz.ch/news/index.cfm?ObjectID=497D60DC-1422-0CEF-704D4B294C7834C5
> http://www.spiegel.de/international/0,1518,461646,00.html



Brutal Luis França


----------



## Fernando_ (26 Jan 2007 às 17:12)

Bela foto, obrigado dj_alex  

Observad as anomalias positivas no último mês

Salzburgo, Áustria






Viena






Budapest






Iasi, Romênia






Locarno, Suíça, e os 25º que alcanço a semana anterior


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 17:49)

Sem dúvida o SE da Europa está com anomalia tremenda, inclusive na Bulgária está prestes a ser o Janeiro mais quente desde à 100 anos.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2007 às 18:42)

Quase toda a Europa continua com anomalia positiva. O que vem acontecendo há muitas semanas. 

Mais uma semana quente.





Nestes últimos dias, grande parte da Europa já tem estado com valores de temperatura próximos ou mesmo inferiores à média.


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 23:51)

Como numa semana muda radicalmente tudo...
A França e a Espanha têm mais área nevada do que há um ano... ainda assim algumas zonas do leste europeu não têm neve ainda...


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 20:55)

Minho disse:


> Como numa semana muda radicalmente tudo...
> A França e a Espanha têm mais área nevada do que há um ano... ainda assim algumas zonas do leste europeu não têm neve ainda...



A camada de gelo parece também maior, à volta da Gronelândia o gelo estende-se mais ...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2007 às 21:29)

Rogpacheco disse:


> A camada de gelo parece também maior, à volta da Gronelândia o gelo estende-se mais ...



E só ainda começou a crescer à bocado


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2007 às 15:18)

Finalmente uma semana um pouco mais fresca. Agora é o SE da Europa que apresenta anomalias positivas.





Uma semana com pouca precipitação.





Mas com valores de temperatura mínima já mais próprios de um mês de Inverno.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 17:42)

dj_alex disse:


> Como tinha dito ontem aqui ficam algumas fotos da queda de neve (24 Janeiro 2007) em Paris (cidade universitária) que me foram enviadas



Excelentes fotos Alex!  
Os teus tentáculos extendem-se pelo mundo fora está visto!


----------



## chechu (30 Jan 2007 às 18:10)

1 março de 2006


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2007 às 19:17)

Uma nevada interessante.

Este Inverno já ocorreu alguma nevada com essa?


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 19:26)

chechu disse:


> 1 março de 2006



Isso chechu!!   Fotos de neve!, Que é o que a malta gosta!

Que calmia que estas 2 fotos transmitem! Muito bom! E em Março .

Chechu, se quiseres podes fazer a tua apresentação, assim ficamos-te a conhecer melhor! És português  

Aqui fica o link: http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=24


----------



## chechu (30 Jan 2007 às 20:05)

Este ano so foi isso por enquanto.  

O ano passado ao mesmo periodo tivemos mais nevadas.  

A ver se o proximo mes sera mais interesante.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2007 às 22:56)

chechu disse:


> Este ano so foi isso por enquanto.
> 
> O ano passado ao mesmo periodo tivemos mais nevadas.
> 
> A ver se o proximo mes sera mais interesante.




Já foi bem melhor que por aqui  . Este Inverno vai muito fraquinho em termos de neve. Aqui na cidade ainda só tivemos uns floquitos. Até nas montanhas está muito mal.

Também espero que Fevereiro seja mais interessante.


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2007 às 16:04)

Valores ligeiramente inferiores à média apenas no extremo sul da P. Ibérica, todo o resto da Europa com anomalia positiva.




Muita precipitação no centro e leste e um mês muito seco na Europa Mediterrânica.


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2007 às 08:36)

*Uk - Heavy snow causes transport chaos*

Nevão em UK, vários aeroportos fechados, tal como algumas linhas ferroviárias.





> *Commuters are battling rush-hour chaos after heavy snowfalls across large swathes of England and Wales.*
> 
> Luton, Stansted, Cardiff, Bristol and Birmingham airports have closed runways and train services have been hit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2007 às 13:11)

Mais notícias do maior nevão deste Inverno em Inglaterra e País de Gales:

GUARDIAN - Travel chaos as snow sweeps Britain
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uklatest/story/0,,-6401583,00.html

GUARDIAN - Snowstorms close airports and schools
http://www.guardian.co.uk/weather/Story/0,,2008346,00.html

GUARDIAN - Schools across England close due to snow
http://education.guardian.co.uk/schools/story/0,,2008505,00.html

SUN - Snow brings travel chaos
http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2001330003-2007060455,00.html


----------



## Serrano (8 Fev 2007 às 15:41)

Para além do Reino Unido, parece que a neve também visitou a Irlanda, a Holanda, a Bélgica, o Luxemburgo e a Alemanha...


----------



## Serrano (8 Fev 2007 às 16:30)

Pois, acabei de falar com uma familiar em Utrecht e confirmou-me que têm por lá um nevão interessante, que já causou cancelamentos nos transportes ferroviários.


----------



## Minho (27 Fev 2007 às 23:24)

Nos últimos dias, na Noruega pelos vistos não tem faltado a neve.....


http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article1662222.ece

http://www.norwaypost.no/cgi-bin/norwaypost/imaker?id=56222




> Day care centers were closed and even the mayor himself got into a tractor and joined efforts to clear streets and sidewalks of snow. Main roads were open, but many smaller ones remained impassable.
> 
> "We're still asking people to leave their cars at home, if at all possible," said Ove Austenaa of the Adger Police District. He also urged residents to help one another.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (27 Fev 2007 às 23:33)

Algumas imagens deste último episódio na Noruega


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2007 às 11:11)

O Nordeste da Europa tem registado uma forte anomalia negativa nos valores da temperatura, mais para sul a situação é inversa. 





Uma semana de fraca precipitação na maior parte da Europa.


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2007 às 11:16)

Minho disse:


>



O Inverno ia fraquinho mas agora já não se podem queixar


----------



## Fernando_ (28 Fev 2007 às 16:50)

Belas fotos da neve em Noruega, Minho  

O Nordeste da Europa está a compensar o calor que tuvo em dezembro, janeiro...

A passada semana, um incêndio em Letonia causó a morte de 25 personas em um asilo. A casi -30º, as aguas utilizadas por os bombeiros se congelaron inmediatamente...  

Fonte: http://www.diariosur.es/prensa/20070224/mundo/veinticinco-minusvalidos-mueren-incendio_20070224.html


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2007 às 13:57)

Já estão disponíveis os dados de temperatura e precipitação para o trimestre de Dezembro a Fevereiro. Aqueles que são, normalmente os três meses mais frios do ano.

Anomalia positiva em praticamente toda a Europa.




Também na precipitação são mais extensas as áreas com anomalia positiva.


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2007 às 23:15)

Uma semana fresca na Europa Ocidental.


----------



## Fernando_ (3 Abr 2007 às 22:23)

Dan disse:


> Uma semana fresca na Europa Ocidental.



Por fim uma semana fresca 

Também mes de março resultó com anomalía negativa no interior de Espanha: o início nao foi muito caluroso; depois, a entrada fría, e até agora, a primavera segue fresca


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2007 às 10:56)

A primeira semana de Abril foi bem fresca aqui na Península.




Mas com pouca precipitação.


----------



## Fernando_ (12 Abr 2007 às 23:58)

Com um anticiclone sobre Dinamarca - Inglaterra, vento humido de levante nas costas mediterraneas espanholas, e importantes precipitaçaos no leste de Espanha  

Semana 26/03 - 01/04 (Boletim Hidrológico)






(Fila superior: chuva da semana / Fila inferior: chuva média em ese periodo)

Semana 02/04 - 08/04






Mais fotos das cheias do río Ebro em Navarra e Aragón
















(Fonte: Diario de Navarra)

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2007 às 10:35)

O Leste de Espanha com cheias e em Portugal já não chove em condições desde Fevereiro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2007 às 13:42)

Pode parecer uma catástrofe, mas para eles é muito bem vinda! A seca lá ainda não tinha acabado! Pensavam já em racionar a água em pleno Inverno na Catalunya, País Valência, Murcia... As reservas de água na nação catalã estavam pelas ruas da amargura! Via isso na meteorologia da TV 3 (Catalunya)... Agora estão a recuperar-se graças a estas chuvas e ao degelo das nevadas nos pirineus das semanas anteriores!

Realmente nem me tinha apercebido... Já há bué que nada de perturbações atlanticas, já não chove ha muito tempo!


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 09:47)

...


> *O Verão chegou à Europa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2007 às 13:19)

Agora os meios de comunicação afirmam que *as previsões não são más *quando indicam anomalias positivas de 6 – 8ºC para os próximos dias. No entanto, quando fazem referência aos cenários absurdos do aquecimento global, o aumento da temperatura já é um problema.


----------



## Minho (15 Mai 2007 às 00:13)

Atenção ao tempo severo que vai atingir a Europa....




> Any storms developing within the helical environment east of the surface low that should have 0-3 km SRH of 300-400 m2/s2, will rapidly become supercells.
> 
> ....The main threat of the convective storms should be large hail in the east of the area. Tornadoes are possible, too, mainly in the northwestern part of the risk area where LCL heights should be the lowest....



http://estofex.org/cgi-bin/polygon/...=2007051506_200705141015_2_forecastupdate.xml


----------



## Minho (15 Mai 2007 às 21:17)

Grande animação na Europa de Central/Leste....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mai 2007 às 23:54)

Aviso de Trovoadas para Espanha!


TORMENTAS GENERALIZADAS EN LA MITAD NORTE Y CENTRO PENINSULAR

Información elaborada el día 18 de mayo de 2007
A partir de mañana sábado día 19, se espera una inestabilización atmosférica generalizada en el área peninsular que dará lugar a numerosas tormentas, algunas de ellas fuertes, y un descenso acusado de las temperaturas. El sábado, el área mas afectada será el norte y cuadrante noreste, con las tormentas más intensas en el área de los sistemas Ibérico, Cantábrico y Pirineos. El domingo, día 20, las tormentas se generalizarán a gran parte del área peninsular, esperándose que sean más intensas en la Meseta Norte, interior de Galicia, norte de Extremadura, área Cantábrica, alto Ebro y Sistema Central. La vertiente mediterránea se quedará, en gran parte, al margen de esta situación. Esta situación se verá acompañada de un descenso térmico en las comunidades de la mitad oeste peninsular, que será más acusado en el interior de Galicia, Meseta Norte y área Cantábrica.

By: Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia


----------



## duncan (24 Mai 2007 às 21:47)

36.6 graus,ontem em Liubashiuka na ucrania, a 47,5 de latitude norte a 181m de altitude. Em Maio não é normal.
a europa do leste está quase toda ela com temperaturas acima dos 30graus. e espera se temperaturas à volta dos 35graus para Moscovo nos proximos dias


----------



## Minho (24 Mai 2007 às 22:13)

A Europa na semana passada até andou mais ou menos dentro da média...


----------



## Fernando_ (25 Mai 2007 às 16:23)

duncan disse:


> 36.6 graus,ontem em Liubashiuka na ucrania, a 47,5 de latitude norte a 181m de altitude. Em Maio não é normal.
> a europa do leste está quase toda ela com temperaturas acima dos 30graus. e espera se temperaturas à volta dos 35graus para Moscovo nos proximos dias



Mapa de temperaturas a 14.00 h. UTC, zonas do sul de Ucrania superan os *35º*, contrastan con as temperaturas em Portugal ou Espanha






As previsiones son de muito calor para Rusia occidental e Ucrania, con a iso +20º. O anticiclone provoca um fluxo de ar cálido do SE, que ascende desde Pakistan, Iran, Kazakistan... Mas suponho que estas "entradas cálidas" nao son tao raras, ¿no?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mai 2007 às 15:01)

DIA 26 DE MAYO DE 2007 A LAS 13,00 HORA OFICIAL

PREDICCION VALIDA PARA LOS DIAS DEL 28 AL 30 DE MAYO DE 2007


*DIA 28 (LUNES)* 
EN EL NORTE DE GALICIA, CANTABRICO, ALTO EBRO Y PIRINEOS, NUBOSO
CON CHUBASCOS DEBILES, MAS INTENSOS EN EL CANTABRICO ORIENTAL Y
PIRINEOS OCCIDENTALES, QUE PODRIAN EXTENDERSE AL RESTO DEL TERCIO
NORTE PENINSULAR Y NORTE DE BALEARES. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA
Y BALEARES, PREDOMINARAN LOS CIELOS POCO NUBOSOS. EN CANARIAS,
NUBOSO EN EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS CON POSIBILIDAD DE ALGUNA LLUVIA
DEBIL, E INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL RESTO. *COTA DE NIEVE EN TORNO A
1500 METROS EN EL CANTABRICO Y PIRINEOS*.

SALVO EN GALICIA Y CANARIAS DONDE NO VARIARAN, LAS TEMPERATURAS
DESCENDERAN LIGERA A MODERADAMENTE EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES,
SIENDO EL DESCENSO MAS ACUSADO EN NAVARRA Y NORTE DE ARAGON.

VIENTOS FLOJOS O MODERADOS DEL W Y NW EN TODA LA PENINSULA Y
BALEARES, CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN LOS LITORALES DE ANDALUCIA
ORIENTAL Y DEL CANTABRICO ORIENTAL, ASI COMO EN EL EBRO Y EN EL
NORESTE DE CATALUNA Y DE BALEARES. EN CANARIAS, DEL NE FLOJOS A
MODERADOS.
 Fonte: INM
Mais uma vez os espanhois vão fazer a festa!

Dilluns, 28-05-07  
Val d'Aran (Aran-Franja Nord Pallaresa):
Cobert o molt ennuvolat tota la jornada.
Visibilitat dolenta.
S'esperen precipitacions febles i intermitents al llarg del dia. Deixaran quantitats poc abundants o localment abundants (superiors als 20 mm). La cota de neu baixarà dels 1800 als 1500 al final del dia.
Temperatures en progressiu descens al llarg del dia. 
Vent de component oest, moderat amb cops forts a cotes baixes i fort amb cops molt forts a cotes altes. 
Pirineu Occidental (Ribagorçana-Vall Fosca / Pallaresa):
Cel entre mig i molt ennuvolat de matinada i a partir de migdia, i mig ennuvolat al matí.
Visibilitat regular, si bé serà dolenta de matinada i puntualment a la tarda.
Fins a primera hora del matí són probables alguns ruixats aïllats i intermitents. Seran poc abundants en general. La cota de neu es situarà entorn els 2000 metres.
Temperatures en progressiu descens al llarg del dia. 
Vent de component oest, moderat amb cops forts a cotes baixes i fort amb cops molt forts a cotes altes. 
Pirineu Oriental (Perafita-Puigpedrós / Vessant nord Cadí Moixeró / Ter-Freser / Prepirineu):
Cel entre mig i molt ennuvolat de matinada. Al llarg del matí la nuvolositat anirà a menys, si bé a partir de migdia es desenvoluparan nuvolades que deixaran el cel molt ennuvolat o cobert a la tarda.
Visibilitat regular, puntualment dolenta a la tarda.
S'esperen precipitacions en forma de ruixats intermitents fins a primera hora del matí, d'intensitat feble. A la tarda són possibles alguns ruixats o xàfecs d'intensitat moderada i amb tempesta. Seran poc abundants en general. *La cota de neu estarà situada entorn els 2000 metres de matinada, i dels 1700 metres al final del dia*.
Temperatures en progressiu descens al llarg del dia. 
Vent de component oest, moderat amb cops forts a cotes baixes i fort amb cops molt forts a cotes altes. 
*Andorra:*Cel entre mig i molt ennuvolat de matinada, amb nuvolositat més abundant de matinada i al nord del país.
Visibilitat regular, si bé serà dolenta de matinada i puntualment a la tarda.
S'esperen precipitacions en forma de ruixats febles i intermitents fins a primera hora del matí, si bé al nord persistiran al llarg de tota la jornada. Seran poc abundants en general. *La cota de neu baixarà dels 1800 als 1500 al final del dia.*
Temperatures en progressiu descens al llarg del dia. 
Vent de component oest, moderat amb cops forts a cotes baixes i fort amb cops molt forts a cotes altes. 

Fonte: Meteocat


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2007 às 23:35)

Bem, as coisas mudaram na Europa Central. Hoje foi dia de ventos fortes e inundações na França e na Alemanha. As imagens da EuroNews mostram um pouco do mau tempo que tem fustigado o continente europeu, primeiro em Espenha e hoje na Europa Central.

"_Mau tempo paralisa parte da Europa - Chuvas torrenciais afectaram nos últimos dias alguns países europeus. A situação mais preocupante registou-se no centro e no Sul de Espanha onde as tempestades, que duram há quatro dias, perturbaram fortemente o tráfego rodoviário, mas sobretudo ferroviário.
As Chuvas cortaram milhares de estradas e arrasaram terrenos de cultivo. As intempéries interromperam as ligações de comboio entre Madrid e as regiões de Múrcia e Valência. 
No Sudoeste de França mais de meio milhar de pessoas foram evacuadas das suas casas devido a fortes trombas de água que se abateram na região, onde os bombeiros receberam mais de mil chamadas de socorro. O mau tempo provocou avultados estragos e alguns feridos mas não há conhecimento de vítimas mortais. As águas tinham invadido cerca de 250 casas no início da noite de sexta-feira.
Situação idêntica a vivida na capital da Alemanha onde os soldados da paz foram chamados a intervir em cerca de 500 missões. Os temporais danificaram carros, inundaram caves, e forçaram a paralização dos sistemas de transporte.
A circulação dos comboios também foi afectada em todo o país. Na província de Thuringen, no Leste do território, 13 mil pessoas ficaram sem electricidade durante mais de uma hora._
Fonte: EuroNews


----------



## Minho (28 Mai 2007 às 00:13)

O Estofex não mente. A previsão deles é extenssíssima com possibilidade de tornados em várias regiões da Europa


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2007 às 18:37)

Minho disse:


> O Estofex não mente. A previsão deles é extenssíssima com possibilidade de tornados em várias regiões da Europa



Tem sido assim quase todos os dias desde há quase uma semana.
Todos os dias à tarde no loop vemos células a explodir por todas essas regiões.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2007 às 00:04)

Video Sturm und Regen in Berlin/Germany am 25.05.2007: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x22uc0_sturm-und-regen-in-berlingermany-am


----------



## duncan (3 Jun 2007 às 13:05)

ontem caíram 261mm em milao em apenas 24h,e no dia antrior 100mm será que houve cheias?


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2007 às 21:22)

Um mês de Maio quente e chuvoso em grande parte da Europa.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2007 às 22:42)

*Tempestade e inundações na Suiça já provocaram três mortes *

Três pessoas morreram já e uma está desparecida desde que ontem a região central da Suiça começou a ser fustigada por violentas tempestades e inundações, anunciaram as forças de segurança do país. 
Duas das baixas ocorreram na pequena cidade de Huttwil, no cantão alemão, perto de Berna, que foi inundada pelas águas de um rio de pouco caudal que de repente se transformou num gigante de água e lama. E na cidade vizinha de Eriswill uma mulher também acabou por sucumbir à enxurrada que inundou a sua casa.
Segundo a agência de notícias suiça ATS há ainda uma quarta pessoa desaparecida.
As ligações rodoviárias da região estiveram cortadas, apesar de já terem sido retomadas e duas pontes sofreram estragos graves. Registaram-se ainda avultados danos materiais com as árvores e outros destroços, arrastados pelas águas.

ÚLTIMA HORA - PÚBLICO


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2007 às 19:41)

The Environment Agency issued flood warnings across many parts of Britain on Friday as torrential rain swamped northern and central areas and weather forecasters warned there could be more downpours overnight. Homes in Northamptonshire and South and West Yorkshire were hit by flooding on Friday, while train services were suspended between Birmingham and the east Midlands.
The Met Office said 88 millimetres (3.5 inches) of rain had fallen on Birmingham in 24 hours, more than it normally gets in a month at this time of year. In Yorkshire, 51 mm had fallen in just six hours.
The storms looked set to wash out the first day of the final test against the West Indies at Chester-le-Street in Durham, while racing was cancelled at York. "All areas, from the Midlands, East Anglia and in the north are pretty saturated and will react to further heavy rain," the Environment Agency said.
"There is the very real possibility of further flood warnings being issued. The rivers are running very high. "We are reminding people to be vigilant, especially if you live near a main river."
Two severe flood warnings -- the most serious category, indicating "extreme danger to life and property" -- are in operation in Yorkshire, with another 48 warnings for rivers across the country.
The Met Office said severe weather warnings had been issued for Wales, northwest, southwest and central England. A spokesman said some heavy showers would continue on Saturday with clearer weather expected for Sunday. 

Reuters


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2007 às 23:02)

*Inglaterra: Cheias afectam centro e norte do país*

Em Inglaterra tempestades e chuvas torrenciais provocaram cheias que espalharam o caos na região centro e norte do país. Dezenas de pessoas ficaram encurraladas pela subida das águas e há vários desaparecidos nas inundações. Um deles, um jovem soldado de 17 anos, foi levado pela corrente dum riacho durante um exercício militar. 
Quarenta e dois operários nas Midlands Ocidentais ficaram retidos na fábrica quando terminaram o turno esta manhã, cercados por água, o rio subiu dois metros. 
Muitos automóveis estão empanados em estradas intransitáveis devido às cheias. As inundações forçaram uma dezena de escolas a fechar. A meteorologia prevê a continuação de chuva forte para o norte e centro de Inglaterra até domingo.

Fonte: TVI


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 22:48)

Continua a animação por toda a Europa...


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2007 às 11:57)

Minho disse:


> Continua a animação por toda a Europa...





É ver as células todos os dias a nascerem no loop.









Já vamos com uns bons 2 meses de instabilidade, quando olho para isto tudo ponho-me a pensar que Portugal deveria ser um pequeno paraíso para a Agricultura, temos um clima suave, provavelmente excepcional, mesmo comparando aos nossos vizinhos.
No entanto, a nossa agricultura é o que é, e quando lá de vez em quando cai um granizozito é logo um drama .... de pedidos de subsidios e inexistência de seguros...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2007 às 17:24)

Link: Imagem de Satélite desta tarde (Europa Central)


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2007 às 01:53)

*Verão traz canícula e tempestades à Europa*

Condições meteorológicas extremas e muito inconstantes estão a marcar este princípio de Verão na Europa.
Países como a Roménia, a Hungria, a Croácia ou a Grécia estão a ser afectados por uma forte canícula. As temperaturas ultrapassam já os 30 graus e espera-se para este fim-de-semana uma forte subida. Na Roménia já morreram quatro pessoas pelo efeito do calor. Na Grécia são esperados 42 a 43 graus de média nos próximos dias. As autoridades puseram em marcha um plano de emergência com campanhas de alerta em todos os hospitais do país.
A esta realidade junta-se um estudo de cientistas americanos, publicado na revista Geophysical Research Letters que revela que os efeitos de canícula na bacia mediterrânica têm tendência a multiplicar-se de 200 a 500% devido às emissões de gás que provocam o efeito de estufa.
No cenário contrário estão a Grã-Bretanha, a Suíça ou a França, onde as trovoadas dos últimos dias têm provocado enormes inundações. No Reino Unido, pelo menos uma pessoa morreu e os danos materiais são difíceis de contabilizar.
Na Suíça, as tempestades da noite passada atingiram vários cantões. No cantão de Schwytz há muitas décadas que não se registavam tempestades desta natureza.

Euronews


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2007 às 12:17)

*Mau tempo deixa rasto de destruição no primeiro dia de verão*

Poderosas e inesperadas rajadas de vento acompanhadas de chuvas torrenciais provocaram a queda de uma grua de construção civil em Viena. O operador da grua perdeu a vida. Ao todo duas pessoas morreram e várias ficaram feridas na capital da Áustria, um dos países da Europa central mais afectados pelo mau tempo das últimas 24 horas.
A intempérie semeou o caos na cidade e obrigou mesmo ao cancelamento de um concerto da cantora norte-americana Barbara Streisand. O primeiro dia de Verão presenteou também muitos europeus com granizo, como na suíça, que à semelhança da Áustria registou perturbações nos meios de transporte.
Na Alemanha, o balanço do mau tempo cifra-se em pelo menos dois mortos. O aeroporto de Frankfurt, um dos mais importantes da Europa, foi bastante afectado. As chuvas diluvianas obrigaram ao cancelamento de pelo menos 146 voos. Apenas no estado regional de Baden-Wurtemberg, os prejuízos ascendem aos 750 mil euros.
Na região sudoeste do Reino Unido, chuvas torrenciais provocaram inundações na histórica vila de Boscastle fazendo relembrar as devastadoras cheias de 2004. Desta vez, nalguns locais a água atingiu o meio metro de altura. Autoridades e população encontram-se de prevenção.

Fonte: Euronews Imagem de Satélite (Europa Central) 21.06.2007


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2007 às 19:42)

Link: Imagem de Satélite da Europa Central esta tarde

Que tempo estará a fazer esta tarde na Republica Checa ? Imagino que sejam chuvas torrenciais ...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2007 às 23:39)

Precipitação acumulada ne Europa em 24 horas (até às 18h00 UTC):







Fonte: Ogimet


----------



## jPdF (23 Jun 2007 às 05:46)

Se estes modelos se confirmarem, qual a possibilidade de nevar em pleno verão na Inglaterra e Irlanda??


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2007 às 21:24)

Algumas temperaturas máximas hoje na Europa:

Catania / Sigonella (Italy) 43.4 °C  
Larissa Airport (Greece) 43.4 °C  
Lamia (Greece) 42.6 °C  
Aydin (Turkey) 41.9 °C  
Akhisar (Turkey) 41.8 °C  
Balikesir (Turkey) 41.1 °C  
Skopje-Petrovec (Macedonia, The Republic of) 41.1 °C  
Catania / Fontanarossa (Italy) 40.9 °C  
Bodrum (Turkey) 40.8 °C  
Dalaman (Turkey) 40.7 °C 

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2007 às 21:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Algumas temperaturas máximas hoje na Europa:
> 
> Catania / Sigonella (Italy) 43.4 °C
> Larissa Airport (Greece) 43.4 °C
> ...



       

Olhando para esses valores .... uffff    .... ai que bom que está a ser o princípio do Verão por aqui em Portugal, estou é com medo que mude de repente e não passemos por um necessário período de adaptação gradual ...


----------



## Minho (23 Jun 2007 às 21:51)

jPdF disse:


> Se estes modelos se confirmarem, qual a possibilidade de nevar em pleno verão na Inglaterra e Irlanda??



Nas Highlands certamente será neve


----------



## Minho (23 Jun 2007 às 21:53)

Vince disse:


> Olhando para esses valores .... uffff    .... ai que bom que está a ser o princípio do Verão por aqui em Portugal, estou é com medo que mude de repente e não passemos por um necessário período de adaptação gradual ...





Tens razão Vince. Só olhar para aquela mancha rosa até dá medo... deixa-la estar....


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2007 às 22:12)

Minho disse:


> Tens razão Vince. Só olhar para aquela mancha rosa até dá medo... deixa-la estar...



Brutal sem dúvida

E já faz estragos. Mortos em vários países e colapso da rede eléctrica na Grécia devido ao ar condicionado.



> *Heat wave blamed for deaths in Europe*
> *ATHENS, Greece — Southeastern Europe baked under soaring temperatures Friday, with nearly 30 deaths across the region blamed on the year's first major heat wave. Electricity supplies, particularly in Greece and Albania, were strained as air conditioning use spiked.*
> 
> Temperatures reached 104 degrees in Athens on Friday, with a top recorded temperature of 113 degrees on the island of Rhodes, according to state NET television.
> ...





> *Heat wave hits Turkey earlier than usual*
> *Parts of Turkey are baking in a heat wave with temperatures already in the 30s. Temperatures throughout the country are expected to rise by around five degrees at the weekend. The heat wave is caused by the moving of a hot weather front from North Africa, pushing temperatures up by two to four degrees above seasonal norms.*
> 
> The state meteorological department said temperatures would remain between 40 to 43 degrees in Aegean region especially in Izmir, Aydin, Manisa, Denizli; between 37 to 39 degrees in Marmara region (Istanbul, Balikesir, Bursa, Kocaeli, Sakarya); between 36 to 40 degrees in Mediterranean region and between 36 to 37 degrees in Central Anatolian region.
> ...




*Previsões GFS para os próximos 2 dias:*


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2007 às 23:38)

*Dados relativos ao dia de hoje*:

T. Máxima en 24 horas. 24/06/2007 a 18:00 UTC
1  Aydin (Turkey) 44.0 °C  
2  Catania / Sigonella (Italy) 43.6 °C  
3  Antalya (Turkey) 42.8 °C  
4  Pantelleria (Italy) 42.6 °C  
5  Bodrum (Turkey) 42.3 °C  
6  Trapani / Birgi (Italy) 41.8 °C  
7  Akhisar (Turkey) 41.7 °C  
8  Denizli (Turkey) 41.7 °C  
9  Kythira (Greece) 41.6 °C  
10  Lamia (Greece) 41.6 °C  
11  Larissa Airport (Greece) 41.4 °C  
12  Athalassa (Cyprus) 40.9 °C  
13  Izmir / Adnan Menderes (Turkey) 40.7 °C  
14  Palermo / Punta Raisi (Italy) 40.6 °C  
15  Catania / Fontanarossa (Italy) 40.3 °C  
16  Milos (Greece) 40.0 °C 

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2007 às 21:06)

Valores máximos da temperatura máxima do ar na Europa nas últimas 24 horas (segundo o OGIMET):

1 Bari / Palese Macchie (Italy) 45.0 °C 
2 Amendola (Italy) 44.0 °C 
3 Aydin (Turkey) 44.0 °C 
4 Catania / Sigonella (Italy) 43.8 °C 
5 Palermo Boccadifalco (Italy) 43.0 °C 
6 Antalya (Turkey) 42.8 °C 
7 Pantelleria (Italy) 42.6 °C 
8 Souda Airport (Greece) 42.4 °C 
9 Bodrum (Turkey) 42.3 °C 
10 Palermo / Punta Raisi (Italy) 42.3 °C 
11 Larissa Airport (Greece) 42.0 °C 
12 Trapani / Birgi (Italy) 41.8 °C 
13 Akhisar (Turkey) 41.7 °C 
14 Denizli (Turkey) 41.7 °C 
15 Kythira (Greece) 41.6 °C 
16 Lamia (Greece) 41.6 °C 
17 Izmir / Adnan Menderes (Turkey) 40.7 °C 
18 Brindisi (Italy) 40.6 °C 
19 Athalassa (Cyprus) 40.5 °C 
20 Tripolis Airport (Greece) 40.4 °C 
21 Finike (Turkey) 40.2 °C 
22 Dalaman (Turkey) 40.1 °C 
23 Milos (Greece) 40.0 °C 
24 Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 39.8 °C 
25 Mugla (Turkey) 39.7 °C 
26 Anamur (Turkey) 39.5 °C 
27 Heraklion Airport (Greece) 39.4 °C 
28 Messina (Italy) 39.4 °C 
29 Samos Airport (Greece) 39.4 °C 
30 Luqa (Malta) 39.2 °C 
31 Kastoria Airport (Greece) 39.0 °C 
32 Cozzo Spadaro (Italy) 38.8 °C 
33 Lamezia Terme (Italy) 38.8 °C 
34 Sanliurfa/Meydan (Turkey) 38.8 °C 
35 Demir Kapija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 38.6 °C 
36 Sandanski (Bulgaria) 38.6 °C 
37 Silifke (Turkey) 38.6 °C 
38 Gevgelija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 38.4 °C 
39 Larnaca Airport (Cyprus) 38.2 °C 
40 Mytilini Airport (Greece) 38.2 °C 
41 Athens (closed) Airport (Greece) 38.0 °C 
42 Alexandroupoli Airport (Greece) 37.8 °C 
43 Thessaloniki Airport (Greece) 37.8 °C 
44 Gaziantep (Turkey) 37.7 °C 
45 Decimomannu (Italy) 37.6 °C 
46 Diyarbakir (Turkey) 37.3 °C 
47 Akrotiri (Cyprus) 37.2 °C 
48 Capo Palinuro (Italy) 37.2 °C 
49 Termoli (Italy) 37.2 °C 
50 Afyonkarahisar/Meydan (Turkey) 37.0 °C 
51 Balikesir (Turkey) 37.0 °C 
52 Chirpan (Bulgaria) 37.0 °C 
53 Edirne (Turkey) 37.0 °C 
54 Canakkale (Turkey) 36.8 °C 
55 Skopje-Petrovec (Macedonia, The Republic of) 36.8 °C 
56 Rousse (Bulgaria) 36.7 °C 
57 Sibenik (Croatia) 36.6 °C 
58 Ustica (Italy) 36.6 °C 
59 Veliko Tarnovo (Bulgaria) 36.6 °C 
60 Stip (Macedonia, The Republic of) 36.5 °C 
61 Bitola (Macedonia, The Republic of) 36.4 °C 
62 Alanya (Turkey) 36.3 °C 
63 Isparta (Turkey) 36.2 °C 
64 Kustendil (Bulgaria) 36.2 °C 
65 Prilep (Macedonia, The Republic of) 36.2 °C 
66 Siirt (Turkey) 36.2 °C 
67 Skyros Airport (Greece) 36.2 °C 
68 Corum (Turkey) 36.0 °C 
69 Elazig (Turkey) 36.0 °C 
70 Mostar (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 36.0 °C 
71 Carsamba/Samsun (Turkey) 35.9 °C 
72 Paphos Airport (Cyprus) 35.9 °C 
73 Tivat (Serbia and Montenegro) 35.9 °C 
74 Konya (Turkey) 35.8 °C 
75 Lovetch (Bulgaria) 35.8 °C 
76 Murcia (Spain) 35.8 °C 
77 Valencia / Aeropuerto (Spain) 35.8 °C 
78 Alghero (Italy) 35.6 °C 
79 Kerkyra Airport (Greece) 35.6 °C 
80 Leskovac (Serbia and Montenegro) 35.6 °C 
81 Nis (Serbia and Montenegro) 35.6 °C 
82 Pleven (Bulgaria) 35.6 °C 
83 Usak (Turkey) 35.6 °C 
84 Kirsehir (Turkey) 35.5 °C 
85 Konya / Eregli (Turkey) 35.5 °C 
86 Krusevac (Serbia and Montenegro) 35.5 °C 
87 Malatya/Bolge (Turkey) 35.5 °C 
88 Andravida Airport (Greece) 35.4 °C 
89 Divnoe (Russia) 35.3 °C 
90 Golcuk / Dumlupinar (Turkey) 35.3 °C 
91 Tokat (Turkey) 35.3 °C 
92 Bursa (Turkey) 35.2 °C 
93 Cuprija (Serbia and Montenegro) 35.2 °C 
94 Ankara / Esenboga (Turkey) 35.1 °C 
95 Vranje (Serbia and Montenegro) 35.1 °C 
96 Capri (Italy) 35.0 °C 
97 Gela (Italy) 35.0 °C 
98 Podgorica / Golubovci (Serbia and Montenegro) 35.0 °C 
99 Budennovsk (Russia) 34.9 °C 
100 Kayseri / Erkilet (Turkey) 34.9 °C 


A Itália está sob um calor tremendo !
Destacam-se os *45,0 ºC* em Bari / Palese Macchie.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2007 às 21:17)

*Calor excessivo provoca incêndios na Sicília e no Sul de Itália*

Uma vaga de calor que está a afectar, há vários dias, a Itália, com os termómetros a atingir os 40 graus, provocou esta segunda-feira numerosos incêndios na Sicília e no Sul do país. O departamento de protecção civil revelou hoje, em comunicado, que «todos os Canadairs e os helicópteros da frota aérea do Estado» estão a combater 25 incêndios, que assolam a Sicília, a Calábria, a Sardenha, a Apúlia e os Abruzos. 
As operações tornam-se difíceis devido ao siroco, um vento quente proveniente de África que está a atingir aquelas regiões italianas. A Sicília está a ser a região mais afectada pelos incêndios, havendo dez focos diferentes, na região de Palermo e na parte oriental da ilha. 
Esta manhã, a agência Ansa noticiou que vários hotéis haviam sido evacuados na costa noroeste da ilha. Foram ainda reportados seis incêndios na Calábria e cinco na Ilha da Sardenha. 
A protecção civil italiana não precisou a superfície dos espaços de madeira e de mato que já se perdeu devido aos incêndios. O calor que está a afectar o país chegou a atingir os 45 graus. Na Calábria, um homem de 62 anos faleceu, depois de se ter sentido mal quando estava na praia. 
Em Portugal continental, segundo o sítio do Instituto de Meteorologia, não há, para já, qualquer tipo de alerta para incêndios.

Diário Digital / Lusa 

*ONDA DE CALOR CAUSOU 4 MORTOS NA ITÁLIA *

ROMA, 25 JUN (ANSA) - Ao menos quatro pessoas morreram na Itália nas últimas 24 horas devido à onda de calor que continua devastando o centro-sul do país com temperaturas superiores aos 40 graus e incêndios. Espera-se para amanhã uma queda na temperatura, informou o serviço meteorológico.
    O observatório meteorológico de Roma registrou às 12h30 GMT de hoje a temperatura de 35,6 graus centígrados, o dia mais quente do mês de junho na capital italiana, explicou a responsável pelo observatório Franca Mangianti.
    Mas foi a temperatura mínima que bateu o recorde em Roma, onde à noite chegou a registrar 25,2 graus.
    "É quase um recorde absoluto para a mínima da terceira década de junho, já que desde 1862 apenas uma vez houve uma mínima mais alta nos últimos dez dias de junho que foi exatamente no dia 26 de junho de 1982, com 25,4 graus".
    Mas a situação mais crítica foi registrada na Calábria e na Sicília, no sul do país. Na cidade siciliana de Siracusa o termômetro marcou 45 graus, mas em muitos lugares houve picos que superaram os 40 graus, como em Catania e Reggio Calábria.
    A mais afetada é a província de Reggio Calábria, onde já foram destruídos cinco hectares, enquanto na Sicília as chamas são alimentadas pelo vento siroco, muito quente, que vem da África. (ANSA)


----------



## Fil (25 Jun 2007 às 22:42)

Em Amendola na Itália atingiram-se hoje os 47,0ºC e em Pantelleria a mínima foi de 32,6ºC  Foram batidos vários records de temperatura máxima. Na costa mediterrânea espanhola atingiram-se temperaturas próximas aos 40ºC, num contraste total com a costa atlântica.

Dá-me que mais tarde ou mais cedo nos vai acontecer o mesmo que está a acontecer agora na Itália, espero enganar-me


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2007 às 22:47)

Península Ibérica, o Polo Frio da Europa, capital Bragança


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2007 às 01:20)

Temperaturas máximas na Europa esta Segunda-feira (actualização das 18h00 UTC):

1  Amendola (Itália) - 47.0 °C  
2  Bari / Palese Macchie (Itália) - 45.5 °C  
3  Catania / Fontanarossa (Itália) - 44.5 °C  
4  Larissa Airport (Grécia) - 44.4 °C  
5  Catania / Sigonella (Itália) - 44.2 °C  
6  Palermo Boccadifalco (Itália) - 44.0 °C  
7  Lamia (Grécia) - 43.6 °C  
8  Marina Di Ginosa (Itália) - 43.6 °C  
9  Messina (Itália) - 43.4 °C  
10  Dalaman (Turquia) - 43.2 ° 

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2007 às 01:36)

*Chuvas inundam Grã-Bretanha, furacões varrem Rússia e calor castiga Europa*

*Chuvas torrenciais provocaram duas mortes e isolaram centenas de pessoas nesta segunda-feira, 25, na Grã-Bretanha, enquanto furacões atingiam a Rússia e uma onda de calor castigava o sul e o leste da Europa. Um homem de 28 anos morreu em Hull (noroeste da Inglaterra). Ele ficou preso, ao tentar desentupir um bueiro inundado. 
Perto de Sheffield, na mesma região, foi encontrado o corpo de outro jovem em um rio. Segundo as autoridades, ele foi arrastado pela correnteza. Centenas de pessoas ficaram isoladas em Sheffield, onde helicópteros militares e policiais trabalhavam para resgatar quem buscou abrigo no telhado de suas casas, diante do aumento no volume das águas. 
**Na Rússia, outro temporal, com tufões, deixou quatro mortos em várias zonas do país, informou a imprensa local. 
**As condições eram radicalmente diferentes no sul e no leste da Europa, com uma onda de calor fortalecida pelo siroco. No sul da Itália, as equipes de bombeiros tentavam extinguir cerca de 25 focos de incêndio na Calábria, assim como nas ilhas mediterrâneas de Sardenha e Sicília. Nessa última, a situação era especialmente preocupante, e vários hotéis foram evacuados por precaução. 
Na Grécia, as elevadas temperaturas, de até 43°C, causaram a morte de dois aposentados, além de ter registrado um recorde no consumo de energia elétrica, segundo fontes oficiais. No Chipre, outro idoso morreu pelo mesmo motivo. 
Bucareste, capital da Romênia, também está em alerta pelas altas temperaturas (também acima de 40°C), que já deixaram 25 mortos, após vários dias seguidos de intenso calor.*


Fonte: O Povo

*SIROCO* - O siroco (em italiano scirocco e em árabe ghibli) é um vento quente, muito seco, que sopra do deserto do Saara em direção ao litoral Norte da África, comumente na região da Líbia. Este fenómeno causa gigantescas tempestades de areia no deserto e manifesta-se quando baixas pressões reinam sobre o mar Mediterrâneo. Frequentemente o siroco, sem umidade devido ao efeito Föhn, cruza o Mediterrâneo atingindo com violência o sul da Itália e, em certas ocasiões, chega até à Costa Azul e à Riviera.
Wikipédia


----------



## mocha (26 Jun 2007 às 09:51)

*Chuva já provocou três mortos*
Mau tempo no Reino Unido causou fortes cheias em zonas rurais
O mau tempo no Reino Unido já matou três pessoas e provocou graves cheias nas zonas rurais do Norte do país.

SIC

Em Sheffield, uma das áreas mais afectadas, centenas de pessoas ficaram isoladas. Os habitantes tiveram mesmo de se refugiar nos telhados das casas, sendo necessário recorrer a helicópteros para socorrer as vítimas. 

De acordo com as autoridades policiais, pelo menos 250 pessoas tiveram de ser retiradas das suas casas no sul de Yorkshire por causa de risco de aluimento de uma barragem, que pode provocar inundações em zonas residenciais em apenas 15 minutos. 

Já foram emitidos vários alertas em mais de 20 regiões do país. 

As previsões meteorológicas indicam que o mau tempo vai continuar nos próximos dias, apesar de hoje começarem a registar-se algumas melhorias.


----------



## mocha (26 Jun 2007 às 15:28)

*Europe hit by deadly drought and floods *

BUCHAREST (AFP) - A searing heatwave has killed at least 40 people across southern Europe while in Britain torrential rain has killed three people and forced hundreds to flee a creaking dam. 

Twenty-nine deaths have been blamed on the heat in Romania where temperatures on Tuesday hit 45 degrees Celsius (113 Fahrenheit), four in Greece, three in Albania and at least five in Bosnia, Croatia and Turkey.

Record temperatures have been recorded in several countries while violent winds have spread wildfires and stretched emergency services across much of southern Italy.

Bucharest was Europe's hottest capital on Tuesday with temperatures at 45 Celsius (113 Fahrenheit) but a heat alert was sounded for much of the south of the country.

Ambulance services in the capital were beseiged with calls to help people fainting in the street. Fourteen people have died from the heat in the city over the past week, according to authorities who have set up more than 30 first aid tents in Bucharest alone to cope with the casualties.

Police have been handing out water in the street and the health ministry has warned the elderly and those with debilitating illnesses not to go out during the day.

After a winter with much lower than average snowfall and a dry spring, the heatwave has worsened fears that Romania could lose more than half of its normal cereal crop this year because of the weather.

Temperatures were expected to hit 44 Celsius (111 Fahrenheit) in Athens and the government urged the public to save power as electricity consumption hit new highs on Monday. The Greek military has suspended all exercises.

Temperatures in Bulgaria were expected to hit a new record 42 Celsius (107 Fahrenheit) on Tuesday and dozens of heat casualties have also been reported.

Authorities sprayed water on the tram rails to prevent the rails from buckling in the heat.

Authorities in seven Turkish provinces have given two or three days of leave to handicapped or pregnant civil servants, as well as those with chronic health problems because of the heat, Anatolia news agency said.

Temperatures in Croatia are also the highest ever recorded in June, at up to 39 Celsius (102 Fahrenheit).

Northern Europe is meanwhile suffering from unusually high rainfall.

Three people have died in floods in England and hundreds of people have been evacuated from their homes because torrential threatened to cause a dam to burst. A bridge collapsed in western England.

British Prime Minister Tony Blair said the country faced "a difficult situation" as flood defences struggled against the weather.

Authorities in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, told people living near Ulley Dam to leave their homes after receiving a warning that the walls could collapse. A section of the nearby main M1 motorway was also closed.

In nearby Sheffield, Royal Air Force helicopters airlifted people in flooded areas to safety. A 14-year-old boy was swept to his death in a swollen river and a 68-year-old man was killed as he crossed a flooded road.

In Hull, on the east coast, a man drowned after becoming trapped up to his neck in a drain on a flooded street. Emergency services battled to save the man, but could not free him as waters rose. 

A 13 metre (40-feet) section of a bridge was washed away in Ludlow, central England, by a swollen river, severing a gas main and causing a number of minor explosions. 

Forecasters have said that some parts of Britain had an entire month's worth of rain in just a few hours, just a week after similar downpours caused disruption.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2007 às 19:28)

*Temperaturas máximas registadas hoje*

T. Máxima en 24 horas. 26/06/2007 a 18:00 UTC
(100 de 1206 estaciones)
1  Lamia (Grécia) - 44.6 °C  
2  Antalya (Turquia) - 43.4 °C  
3  Marina Di Ginosa (Itália) - 43.4 °C  
4  Catania / Fontanarossa (Itália) - 43.1 °C  
5  Burgas (Bulgaria) - 42.8 °C  
6  Catania / Sigonella (Italia) - 42.6 °C  
7  Balikesir (Turquia) - 42.5 °C  
8  Demir Kapija (Macedonia) - 42.5 °C  
9  Gevgelija (Macedonia) - 42.2 °C  
10  Akhisar (Turquia) - 42.1 °C 

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2007 às 11:22)

> *Cheias e calor dividem Europa *
> Violenta canícula fez já mais de 40 mortos na área do Mediterrâneo
> 
> O mau tempo já matou três pessoas no Reino Unido e o calor extremo, no sul da Europa, provocou dezenas de vítimas, incluindo pelo menos 29 na Roménia e três na Sicília. Enquanto nestas zonas a temperatura ultrapassou os 40 graus centígrados, atingindo valores recorde, a Inglaterra continua a ser fustigada por intensas chuvadas e ventos fortes, o que obrigou centenas de pessoas a passarem a noite em abrigos públicos.
> ...



(c) Fonte: Diário de Notícias



> *Calor mata na Europa *
> *Temperaturas acimas dos 40 graus custaram a vida a 46 pessoas*
> O balanço da canícula que se abate sobre o Sul da Europa, com temperaturas superiores a 40 graus, elevava-se hoje a 46 mortos, 29 dos quais na Roménia.
> 
> ...


(c) Fonte: Portugal Diário




> *Chuva e calor matam 36 na Europa*
> 
> ...
> Pelo menos quatro pessoas morreram, e milhares ficaram isoladas ou desalojadas, devido às chuvas torrenciais ocorridas na segunda-feira em Sheffield (norte de Inglaterra) e outras zonas deste país e de Gales segundo revelaram as autoridades locais.
> ...


(c) Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2007 às 11:33)

*Canícula no Sul da Europa já fez 46 mortos*


O balanço da canícula que se abate sobre o Sul da Europa, com temperaturas superiores a 40 graus, elevava-se hoje a 46 mortos, 29 dos quais na Roménia.


O calor, excepcional para este início do Verão, fez quatro mortos na Grécia, seis em Itália, três na Albânia, dois na Croácia, um na Bósnia-Herzegovina e um na Turquia.

A Roménia, que sofre há quase uma semana com a onda de calor, colocou hoje oito departamentos e Bucareste, a capital, em alerta laranja. As duas últimas vítimas, que elevam o balanço romeno a 29 mortos, foram registadas hoje no Departamento de Olt, um daqueles que passaram para alerta laranja.

Bucareste é um "placa térmica", anunciava a cadeia de informação em contínuo Realitatea TV, evocando as temperaturas de mais de 45 graus que massacraram a capital durante o dia.

O Ministério da Saúde multiplicou os alertas dirigidos aos idosos, às crianças e cardíacos, convidados a evitar saídas.

Foram montadas tendas de primeiros cuidados em Bucareste e noutras cidades, propondo aos transeuntes água e a possibilidade de controlar a tensão arterial.

Os serviços de ambulância receberam milhares de chamadas, nomeadamente em consequência de desmaios. Nalgumas cidades a polícia municipal e os bombeiros foram mobilizados para distribuir água nas ruas e prestar particular atenção aos idosos.

A Sul, a Bulgária não foi poupada. Embora sem mortes, multiplicaram-se os casos de desmaios, com temperaturas a atingir os 43 graus, as mais elevadas desde que começaram os registos, há um século.

Os médicos multiplicaram apelos à população para ficar em casa e aumentar o consumo de água ou de bebidas refrescantes.

A Grécia, onde a canícula já matou quatro pessoas, viveu hoje o seu dia mais quente desde o início do ano, com os serviços públicos a fecharem excepcionalmente ao meio-dia, e os termómetros a atingir os 44 graus em Atenas e no centro do país.

Os serviços de saúde estão em estado de alerta, e os media divulgaram avisos do Ministério da Saúde apelando aos idosos para tomarem precauções e desaconselhando os mais vulneráveis sair de casa.

Em Itália, onde a vaga de calor atinge todo o país, três pessoas morreram hoje na Sicília, o que eleva o balanço para seis mortos. Antes, três idosos tinham morrido em Bolzano (norte), numa praia da Calábria (Sul) e em Trapani (Sicília).

A canícula que se abate há vários dias em Itália, com temperaturas que rondam os 45 graus, causou prejuízos consideráveis no Sul, nomeadamente na Sicília, atingida por incêndios florestais e numerosos cortes de electricidade.

A fasquia dos 40 graus foi também atingida na Albânia, onde o balanço era hoje de três mortos. Os cortes de energia eléctrica perturbaram o funcionamento dos sistemas de ar condicionado nos hospitais, edifícios públicos e habitações, com o risco de agravar a situação.

O mesmo pico de calor foi atingido na Croácia (dois mortos) particularmente no leste e nas ilhas do Sul, e na Bósnia-Herzegovina (um morto), assim como na Macedónia e na Sérvia, onde não foi registada oficialmente qualquer morte ligada ao calor.

Os dias são também particularmente quentes em Malta (39,5 graus).

Uma pessoa morreu hoje na Turquia em consequência do calor que atinge o país há alguns dias. As autoridades decretaram três dias de feriado para os doentes que sofrem de problemas crónicos, deficientes e mulheres grávidas.

As províncias de Istambul, de Antalya (Sul), de Canakkale (noroeste) e de Bursa (noroeste) são as mais atingidas.

Na África do Norte, a Tunísia enfrenta temperaturas superiores a 40 graus de Norte a Sul do país, mas não foi assinalada qualquer morte.

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve www.observatoriodoalgarve.com


----------



## mocha (27 Jun 2007 às 16:51)

com estas temperaturas só ha uma coisa a fazer:
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2007 às 18:00)

Faz lembrar a vaga de calor que atingiu o algarve no final de Julho de 2004 onde a mínima foi cerca de 32ºC nessa noite fomos para a praia de Faro, era horrível de dia cerca de 44ºC e depois o algarve completamente todo em chamas e a cinza a cair em cima de nós, só espero não passar mais pela aquela situação foi horrível


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2007 às 23:19)

mocha disse:


> com estas temperaturas só ha uma coisa a fazer:
> http://videos.sapo.pt/bLzcsS3z8De2GqSmmibZ



Pelo menos na praia ainda têm uma brisa marítima que ajuda pelo menos a enganar a sensação de calor... O mau disto é que ainda estamos em Junho, se se mantem pelo Verão dentro as temperaturas facilmente atingem os 50ºC


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jun 2007 às 23:52)

Enquanto em alguns pontos da Europa estão a braços com uma onda de calor mais a norte algumas tempestades têm marcado os últimos dias.

Vídeo:  webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Minho (28 Jun 2007 às 21:39)

É o que dá quando se tem uma situação de bloqueio. Há partes que levam com calor, outras com frio, umas com seca outras com inundações... mas nada disto tem a ver com o aquecimento global apesar dos acontecimentos no mediterrâneo e as inundações são o melhor argumento para os warmers. 
Sem dúvida que as situações de bloqueio são o melhor que há para esgrimir argumentos entre warmers e colders.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jun 2007 às 22:03)

> O mau tempo poderá regressar nos próximos dias ao Reino Unido, alertou o instituto de Meteorologia britânico, o que pode agravar as inundações que ainda se registam em algumas regiões do país.
> 
> Os meteorologistas prevêem mais aguaceiros, em alguns casos muito fortes, principalmente no fim-de-semana, aumentando as preocupações das autoridades sobre uma provável subida do nível das águas.
> 
> ...



Fonte: © PortugalDiário


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2007 às 23:02)

MINISTERIO DE MEDIO AMBIENTE 
SECRETARIA GENERAL PARA LA PREVENCIÓN DE LA CONTAMINACIÓN Y DEL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO
LEONARDO PRIETO CASTRO, 8 E - 28040 MADRID TEL.: 91 581 98 85 FAX: 91 581 98 46
INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
TEMPERATURAS ELEVADAS DURANTE LOS PRÓXIMOS DÍAS
Información elaborada el día 13 de julio de 2007
La mayor parte de la Península y Baleares se verán afectadas, a partir de hoy, por una masa de aire cálido de procedencia africana, que dará lugar a un aumento significativo de las temperaturas.
Durante el fin de semana el aumento será más significativo en el centro, el interior del cuadrante nordeste y la mitad sur peninsulares, donde las temperaturas aumentarán progresivamente para alcanzar valores máximos que oscilarán entre los 37 grados en puntos del valle del Ebro y los 40 grados en zonas de la mitad sur, principalmente de Andalucía y sur de Castilla-La Mancha, donde podrían superarse puntualmente esos valores.
El domingo, las temperaturas comenzarán a suavizarse por el oeste peninsular, suavización que continuará extendiéndose por el oeste y norte de la Península a principios de la próxima semana; sin embargo, en gran parte del cuadrante sureste y Baleares, las temperaturas continuarán siendo elevadas.
Las altas temperaturas podrían tener especial incidencia, por su duración, hasta bien entrada la próxima semana, en el interior del cuadrante sureste, situándose en torno a los 40 grados de máxima en puntos del interior de Murcia, de Andalucía oriental y en el sureste de Castilla-La Mancha.
El INM recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de esta situación atmosférica a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello puede consultarse en su página web: www.inm.es


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2007 às 23:19)

Felizmente Portugal está completamente a Oeste dessa situação


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2007 às 23:22)

Nem por isso: as temperaturas têm superado os 35 ºC nas regiões do interior centro e sul do continente.



Minho disse:


> Felizmente Portugal *está completamente a Oeste *dessa situação


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2007 às 02:51)

*Onda de calor atinge a Alemanha e recorde absoluto de consumo de energia em Itália *

Uma onda de calor com temperaturas próximas dos 40 graus atinge a Alemanha. No último domingo (15/07), os termómetros registraram 37,8 graus em Eisleben, no estado da Saxônia-Anhalt, recorde do ano. Em Heidelberg, no sul, fez 37,6 graus. 
A noite de domingo para Segunda-feira também foi quente, principalmente no leste do país, com temperaturas em torno dos 20 graus. Em Berlim, a média foi de 22 graus à noite. Mas o recorde histórico de 40,2 graus, atingido no verão de 2003, não deve ser alcançado. 
A Itália registou um recorde no consumo de electricidade da sua história devido às elevadas temperaturas em todo país, indicaram as autoridades. O consumo atingiu 56.120 megawatts, superior ao recorde de 55.600 registado a 27 de Junho do ano passado.
O consumo de energia aumentou com a instalação de inúmeros aparelhos de ar condicionado devido à onda de calor que atinge o país, com temperaturas entre 35º e 40º graus Celsius.

Fonte: Diário Digital e DW-WORLD


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2007 às 12:09)

Temperaturas máximas registadas ontem na Europa:

1  Mostar (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 42.1 °C  
2  Banja Luka (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 41.0 °C  
3  Nis (Serbia and Montenegro) 41.0 °C  
4  Podgorica / Golubovci (Serbia and Montenegro) 40.8 °C  
5  Akhisar (Turkey) 40.7 °C  
6  Amendola (Italy) 40.6 °C  
7  Antalya (Turkey) 40.6 °C  
8  Aydin (Turkey) 40.5 °C  
9  Veliko Tarnovo (Bulgaria) 40.3 °C  
10  Demir Kapija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 40.2 °C  
11  Rousse (Bulgaria) 40.2 °C  
12  Veliko Gradiste (Serbia and Montenegro) 40.2 °C  
13  Izmir / Adnan Menderes (Turkey) 40.1 °C  
14  Arezzo (Italy) 40.0 °C  
15  Krusevac (Serbia and Montenegro) 40.0 °C  
16  Marina Di Ginosa (Italy) 40.0 °C  
17  Knin (Croatia) 39.9 °C  
18  Cuprija (Serbia and Montenegro) 39.8 °C  
19  Gevgelija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 39.8 °C  
20  Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 39.7 °C 

Fonte: OGIMET

Incrível, como o calor se faz sentir na Europa do Leste, Sul e Sudeste, e Portugal ainda a salvo deste calor


----------



## mocha (19 Jul 2007 às 12:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Temperaturas máximas registadas ontem na Europa:
> 
> 1  Mostar (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 42.1 °C
> 2  Banja Luka (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 41.0 °C
> ...




aqui ainda é Primavera


----------



## grandeurso (20 Jul 2007 às 13:41)

Esta é para os entendidos:




Shot at 2007-07-20

Qual a razão da região balcânica e da Itália estarem a sofrer uma onda de calor tão acentuada nesta altura? É que vai até aos Urais...

Obrigado.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2007 às 17:45)

Fica aqui a sequência desta entrada quente que afecta o SE da Europa.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2007 às 13:03)

Inglaterra: centenas resgatados de inundações

Helicópteros e equipas em barcos intervieram para salvar centenas de pessoas apanhadas pelas inundações que se multiplicaram no fim-de-semana em Inglaterra, incluindo a pitoresca terra natal de Shakespeare, Stratford-upon-Avon, informaram as autoridades britânicas de protecção civil, noticia a Lusa. Automobilistas passaram a noite dentro das suas viaturas em auto-estradas intransitáveis, enquanto outros tentavam encontrar os seus automóveis arrastados pela correnteza das águas. 
A associação das seguradoras britânicas prevê que os danos provocados pelas inundações neste Verão molhado atinjam várias centenas de milhões de libras. O serviço de meteorologia informou que muitas áreas no Reino Unido sofreram em poucas horas precipitações de água habituais num mês inteiro e prevê mais chuvadas no resto do fim-de-semana. 
«Agimos rapidamente para fazer face a esta emergência», disse o primeiro-ministro Gordon Brown, numa comunicação televisiva. «Quando se tem uma situação em que a cai a chuva de um mês numa hora ou duas, temos de agir rapidamente». «É o tipo de tempestade de chuva que ocorre de cem em cem anos, de 150 em 150 anos e, em alguns casos, de 200 em 200 anos», disse à Sky News a Baronesa Barbara Young, chefe executiva da Agência Britânica do Ambiente 
O serviço de meteorologia disse que Pershore, uma cidade cerca de 200 quilómetros a noroeste de Londres, foi a mais atingida, registando-se 14,54 centímetros de chuva em 25 horas, entre quinta e sexta-feira. Os níveis habituais de chuva são de 5 a 6 centímetros num mês. As águas invadiram o Royal Shakespeare Theater, em Stratford-upon-Avon, cerca de 160 quilómetros a noroeste de Londres, o que levou ao cancelamento da representação de «Macbeth» marcada para sábado. 
Helicópteros militares salvaram uma centena de pessoas refugiadas nos telhados das suas casas e cerca de duas mil passaram a noite de sexta-feira em abrigos em Gloucestershire, um condado do sudoeste de Inglaterra.

PortugalDiário


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2007 às 14:35)

E a situação não vai ficar por aí.

Desconfio que nas próximas horas alguém vai levar um grande banho, desconfio que os ingleses e alguns franceses.

E nós aqui tão bem, nem temporal nem calor em excesso .... 

*IR:* 12:00 UTC





*WV:* 12:00 UTC


----------



## Minho (22 Jul 2007 às 20:17)

grandeurso disse:


> Esta é para os entendidos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como já o Gerofil publicou no Fórum do Seguimento, esta situação deve-se ao afastamento do Anticiclone dos Açores para Oeste. Isto porque o Jet Stream está a curvar para Sul mesmo sobre a Península Ibérica (nesta altura do ano o Jet Stream deveria estar a circular mais a Norte e sem uma ondulação tão pronunciada...)
Ora, o problema destas situações, não é propriamente o anticiclone estar na posição X ou Y é o facto do anticiclone manter-se numa posição demasiado tempo. Isto é, com os centros de acção muito tempo no mesmo local traz sempre, mas sempre, chuva a mais para alguns sítios, seca para outros, frio nuns e calor noutros. Por isso temos neste momento uma situação de vaga de calor continuada no S/SE da Europa e chuva/frio no O e SW da Europa...

Estas situações de bloqueio são utilizadas falaciosamente por Warmer/Coolers para demonstrar como o clima está a aquecer/arrefecer. Olhando só para o sítio que interessa podemos levar a pensar aos menos atentos que estão a haver alterações climáticas mas quando olhamos globalmente percebemos que não....

Esta imagem explica um pouco do que escrevi...


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jul 2007 às 22:56)

Vince disse:


> E a situação não vai ficar por aí.
> 
> Desconfio que nas próximas horas alguém vai levar um grande banho, desconfio que os ingleses e alguns franceses.
> 
> E nós aqui tão bem, nem temporal nem calor em excesso ....




As chuvas torrenciais no Reino Unido estão a provocar imensos estragos...




© Sky News



> Reino Unido: Milhares continuam alojados em abrigos
> 
> Mais de mil pessoas dormiram hoje, pela segunda noite consecutiva, em abrigos de emergência após as recentes chuvas torrenciais que provocaram o caos em diversas áreas do centro e Sul do Reino Unido, que continuam inundadas.
> O Reino Unido continua sob os efeitos das chuvas torrenciais dos últimos dias e várias partes do país permanecem num nível «elevado» de alerta face ao perigo de novas inundações.
> ...


Fonte: Diário Digital


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jul 2007 às 23:16)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uILSIbJyf_o[/YOUTUBE]


Isto é que é chover...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsfyXDOZvjc[/YOUTUBE]

De facto, a situação para aqueles lados não está fácil. 

Nós é que vivemos no paraíso, tempo ameno em pleno verão, nada de situações meteorologicas extremas...


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2007 às 08:43)

Enquanto em UK era a depressão que provocava chuvas, mais no centro da Europa alguns MCS's provocavam intensas trovoadas, granizo brutal e há registo de alguns tornados.





ESWD Últimos 7 dias

*
Videos da Polónia, no dia 20 de Julho.*
Agarrem-se bem às cadeiras, antes de verem os videos...


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2007 às 09:28)

A situação em UK começa a ser preocupante nalgumas regiões, com o nivel da no Severn e do Thames a continuar a subir. 
Água da rede contaminada, alguns locais com as maiores cheias desde 1947 e até há notícias de pânico e algumas pilhagens. Meio milhão de pessoas estão em risco de ficar sem electricidade a qualquer momento,



> The pumping plant at Mythe near Tewkesbury was put out of action by the scale of the flooding.
> Emergency crews have also been trying to stop an electricity substation which feeds 500,000 Gloucestershire homes from shutting down.
> Instances of panic buying of drinking water have also been reported.
> The RAF said the scale of its operation to remove stranded people from their homes was the biggest it had ever undertaken in peacetime.
> ...





> *Flood risk remains as rivers rise*
> The flooding crisis in central and southern England continues as Britain's two biggest rivers, the Severn and the Thames, threaten to overflow.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6911226.stm





> :: People have been evacuated in Gloucestershire, as the River Severn was expected to reach its highest level since floods in 1947.
> 
> :: The river was rising at 1cm per hour on Sunday night.
> 
> ...





> Drinking water has been cut off, cars are being looted and many are facing power cuts after flood waters swamped parts of western England.
> Tewkesbury among the worst hit
> 
> Monsoon-like rainstorms have overwhelmed swathes of Oxfordshire, Worcestershire, Warwickshire and Gloucestershire completely - and insurers have said the final repair bill could top £2bn.
> ...


----------



## Rogério Martins (23 Jul 2007 às 09:47)

Vince disse:


> Enquanto em UK era a depressão que provocava chuvas, mais no centro da Europa alguns MCS's provocavam intensas trovoadas, granizo brutal e há registo de alguns tornados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Acredita que fiquei surpreendido por estas intempéries...mete mesmo respeito...isto nao será super-células? Pergunto-te isto porque realmente eram trovoadas bastante intensas....e ah dias atras nessa zona esteve sobre temperaturas altissimas
Excelente apanhado Vince!


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2007 às 14:15)

Trovoadas espectaculares 
Valores elevados de temperatura e instabilidade atmosférica são boas condições para umas trovoadas fortes.


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2007 às 14:16)

Em termos térmicos, a semana que passou apresentou forte anomalia negativa na metade ocidental da Península Ibérica. Na Europa central e de leste a situação foi completamente inversa.


----------



## mocha (23 Jul 2007 às 14:53)

*Europa: chuva e calor *

Na Europa, assiste-se a situações de calor extremo, com a Hungria em alerta vermelho (risco extremo) e a acudir aos numerosos incêndios, e Espanha, Itália e Grécia em alerta laranja (risco moderado a elevado). 

Nas ilhas britânicas a situação inverte-se. Os elevados índices de precipitação estão a provocar inundações que «não são normais» nesta altura do ano, afirmou a fonte. Estas são as piores cheias dos últimos 60 anos em terras de Sua Majestade. 

Mais de 100 mil pessoas estão esta segunda-feira sem electricidade e água canalizada devido às inundações no Reino Unido. Esta é uma situação que se poderá agravar se se continuarem a verificar estes níveis de precipitação. 

O tempo está virado de pernas para o ar. Será que estamos perante a «verdade inconveniente» de Al Gore?

in Portugal Diário


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2007 às 15:03)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Acredita que fiquei surpreendido por estas intempéries...mete mesmo respeito...isto nao será super-células? Pergunto-te isto porque realmente eram trovoadas bastante intensas....e ah dias atras nessa zona esteve sobre temperaturas altissimas
> Excelente apanhado Vince!



Foram uns MCS's na Alemanha e Polónia, e no meio dos quais terá havido uma ou outra supercélula pois houve registos de vários tornados. O Estofex tinha essa zona com alerta "2" nesse dia.

Uma imagem desse dia, 18z, embora eles crescescem bastante mais nas horas seguinte à medida que progrediam para Este.








Dan disse:


> Trovoadas espectaculares
> Valores elevados de temperatura e instabilidade atmosférica são boas condições para umas trovoadas fortes.



Exactamente. Bem como bastante vorticidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2007 às 15:22)

Dan disse:


> Em termos térmicos, a semana que passou apresentou forte anomalia negativa na metade ocidental da Península Ibérica. Na Europa central e de leste a situação foi completamente inversa.




Ai era tão bom se essas anomalias se verificassem no mês de Janeiro e a neve a cair no país inteiro, até as praias algarvias e a cidade de Olhão que é famosa pelas suas casas brancas em forma de cubos cobertas de um manto branco era lindo nessa altura vendia cada foto 150 euros pela raridade desse fenómeno


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2007 às 15:31)

A situação já não é famosa em UK, mas depois duma madrugada e manhã mais calma, eles ainda vão apanhar com mais chuva durante muitas horas.

*Anim*






http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


*Radar França*





http://www.meteofrance.com/FR/mameteo/sat.jsp

*
Radar UK*





http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/radar/




> *Flood crisis grows as rivers rise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *London Under Threat As Floods Spread*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Gloucestershire Flooding Update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Já agora, esta manhã por volta das 7:00 da manhã fui ao site do Metoffice britânico e não tinha nenhum alerta... agora já tem um... ainda falamos mal do nosso IM por ser exagerado...
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/uk_forecast_warnings.html


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2007 às 11:25)

*Milhares de evacuados na Macedónia por causa de incêndios*

Vários milhares de habitantes dos subúrbios periféricos de cidade de Bitola, no Sul do país, estão a ser evacuados devido aos incêndios causados pelas altas temperaturas que se fizeram sentir nos últimos dias no país. As autoridades locais apelaram aos cidadãos para ajudarem os bombeiros no combate ao incêndio que se propaga nos arredores de Bitola, a segunda cidade da Macedónia, 200 quilómetros a Sul de Skopje, com cerca de 130 mil habitantes, informou a agência de notícias MIA.
As temperaturas, que ultrapassaram os 40 graus centígrados nos últimos dez dias, originaram uma série de fogos que destruíram várias dezenas de hectares. Face ao agravar da situação, o primeiro-ministro macedónio, Nikola Gruevaki, abandonou hoje à noite uma sessão do Governo sobre as reformas necessárias para uma aproximação do país à União Europeia (UE) e à NATO, a fim de deslocar-se até Bitola.
Uma dezena de incêndios permanece activa há já uma semana noutras zonas da Macedónia, o que levou o governo macedónio a declarar quinta-feira a situação de emergência. Segundo as previsões meteorológicas, a temperatura poderá chegar terça-feira aos 45 graus centígrados.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2007 às 18:45)

Bportista disse:


> Alguem no forum me sabe dizer se estas mudanças e calamidades que estão a acontecer na gra-bretanha bem como noutros paises da europa, estão relacionadas com o "deslocamento" de um "centro de pressões" que há uns tempos estava localizado nos açores??
> Se alguem souber diga-me!!!!



Olá Bportista, é mais ou menos isso, embora não só. De facto o anti-ciclone dos Açores é um centro de altas pressões que se chama dos Açores porque normalmente está nessa região, embora não de forma estática. É perfeitamente natural ele deslocar-se, expandir ou contrair-se um pouco ao longo do ano, embora nesta altura do Verão ele tipicamente esteja entre os Açores e o Continente, o que não acontece de momento como podes ver na imagem seguinte, onde ele está centrado bastante a Oeste dos Açores. De qualquer forma não é nada de excepcional ou terrivel, provavelmente daqui a uns alguns dias poderá estar perfeitamente no sitio certo para nos trazer umas semanas de Verão das habituais.






Para teres uma ideia do dinamismo está previsto ele daqui a 48 horas estar assim:






Sobre a situação específica actual, a depressão do Reino Unido e a vaga de calor na Europa, podes ler este post do Minho sobre o assunto:

http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=39265&postcount=126


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2007 às 22:51)

*Mais de 500 mortos na Hungria e muitos incêndios florestais*

A canícula que se abateu sobre o sudeste da Europa, com temperaturas superiores a 40 graus, foi responsável pela morte de 500 pessoas na Hungria, segundo cálculos do chefe dos serviços de Saúde nacionais. Na Roménia, esta nova vaga de calor já provocou 30 mortos, enquanto a Itália, Macedónia e Sérvia vivem o flagelo dos fogos florestais. Em contrapartida, no norte da Europa, o Reino Unido continua a ser assolado por inundações.
Na Cote d´Azur (França), um incêndio levou hoje a retirar durante algumas horas cerca de 300 pessoas de meia centena de vivendas em Ramatuelle (sul), enquanto um outro incêndio destruía 450 hectares de floresta um pouco mais longe, indicaram as autoridades. 
A vaga de calor foi apontada como a causa da morte de cerca de 500 pessoas na última semana na Hungria, onde o recorde de calor foi pulverizado sexta-feira, com 41,9 graus Celsius medidos em Kiskunhalas, 130 quilómetros a sul de Budapeste. "De 15 a 22 de Julho, a temperatura média ultrapassou os 30 graus ma maior parte do país. Durante este período, a taxa de mortalidade aumentou 30 por cento no centro da Hungria em relação à média estival", anunciou o responsável pelos Serviços de Saúde, Ferenc Falus.
"Isso quer dizer que nesta região, a canícula causou a morte prematura de 230 pessoas, equivalente a cerca de 500 no plano nacional", afirmou em comunicado. Todavia, segundo Falus, este balanço é "inferior ao que se pode esperar estatisticamente" durante um período de altas temperaturas.
No país vizinho, Roménia, foram registadas 12 mortes devidas ao calor só na segunda-feira, o que eleva o balanço para 30 desde há uma semana, anunciou hoje o ministro da Saúde, no dia em que cinco departamentos do sul e Bucareste estão em alerta vermelho. É a segunda vaga de calor na Roménia depois da ocorrida em Junho, que causou mais de 30 mortos.
Em Itália, a metade sul conhece desde 13 de Julho uma das mais fortes vagas de calor dos últimos 30 anos - o termómetro subiu hoje aos 44 graus em Tarento e na Catânia (Sicília) e aos 42 graus em Reggio de Calabria (Calábria). O alerta vermelho foi decretado em Roma, Bari e Nápoles, onde as urgências dos hospitais estavam hoje sobrecarregadas de trabalho.
O calor favoreceu a propagação dos incêndios na península, onde os bombeiros continuavam a lutar contra os muitos fogos no centro e no sul que vitimaram quatro pessoas.
Na Macedónia, um gigantesco incêndio florestal devido à canícula declarou-se na madrugada de hoje nos arredores de Bitola (sul), ameaçando a segunda cidade do país. Uma pessoa morreu asfixiada e vários milhares de residentes foram deslocados dos subúrbios desta cidade de 130.000 habitantes a cerca de 200 quilómetros de Skpoje, a capital.
Ao fim do dia, mais de 20 incêndios estavam activos no país, assolado por uma intensa vaga de calor que já levou o governo a proclamar quinta-feira o estado de emergência. 
Na Grécia, as autoridades anunciaram terça-feira a morte de um reformado ligada ao forte calor que se faz sentir desde há vários dias e que está na origem dos múltiplos incêndios florestais atiçados por ventos fortes. As autoridades pediram às pessoas para permanecerem em casa durante o dia, com a temperatura a atingir os 45 graus Celsius em Atica (região de Atenas), no Peloponeso (sul) e na Tessalia (centro).
Uma queda progressiva das temperaturas é esperada a partir de quinta-feira.
Na Croácia, com temperaturas superiores a 40 graus, foram registadas duas mortes devido ao calor e centenas de hectares de floresta sucumbiram ao fogo. 
Cinquenta incêndios florestais devastaram 2.500 hectares na Sérvia, sem causar vítimas.
A Turquia regista também temperaturas oito a dez graus mais elevadas do que a média para o mês de Julho no ocidente e centro do país (entre 42 e 44 graus). No extremo oposto, o Reino Unido enfrenta as piores inundações em 60 anos, que deixaram centenas de milhares de lares sem água potável nem electricidade e ameaçavam hoje a cidade de Oxford, em plena época turística.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2007 às 19:52)

*Incêndios no Centro e Sul de Itália alimentados por altas temperaturas e ventos fortes*

O centro e sul de Itália continuam hoje a ser devastados por numerosos incêndios de grandes proporções, alimentados por temperaturas elevadas e fortes ventos, que já causaram quatro mortos e 100 mil euros de prejuízos à agricultura. Quase todas as regioes italianas, especialmente o Lacio, a Campania, a Apulia, a Calabria e a Sicilia, mantêm-se em estado de alerta.
Os focos de incêndio mais preocupantes concentram-se agora na Calabria, que registava, na noite passada, 170 incêndios, e na Sicilia, onde oito incêndios estão a ameaçar importantes cidades como Ragusa, Messina e Catania, junto às encostas do vulcão Etna. Também a Sardenha, ilha muito frequentada por turistas estrangeiros, está a ser muito afectada pela vaga de incêndios desta semana, sendo já cerca de 15 mil os hectares de floresta ardidos este ano.
Os pequenos arquipelágos da Itália meridional também não escaparam às chamas, registando-se graves incêndios na ilha de Vulcano (arquipélago das Eolias), nas ilhas Lipares e em Ischia, no golfo de Nápoles. A região do Parque Nacional do Gargano, na Apulia, continua também em chamas, tendo sido retirados milhares de turistas que se encontravam de férias em hoteis e parques de campismo da região.
As suspeitas de mão criminosa na origem da maioria dos incêndios foram hoje confirmadas por uma investigação realizada na Calabria, onde foram encontrados vários engenhos portadores de combustível. As infra-estruturas mais afectadas têm sido os caminhos-de-ferro e as grandes estradas que atravessam o país de norte a sul.
Os prejuízos para o sector agrícola e vinícola, predominantes nas regiões afectadas, atingiram já os 100 mil euros, segundo dados hoje divulgados pela Confederação Italiana da Agricultura. De acordo com ordens do ministro da Defesa, Arturo Parisi, o exército italiano foi mobilizado para combater as situações mais graves, fazendo uso de seis helicópteros.
As altas temperaturas registadas desde há uma semana deram origem só na regiao do Lacio, onde se situa a capital italiana, a 135 fogos. Roma registou entre segunda e quinta-feira temperaturas mínimas de 34 graus e máximas de 39, que deverão manter-se pelo menos durante os próximos três dias, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia italiano.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## mocha (27 Jul 2007 às 09:30)

*Sul da Europa sufoca *

Incêndios na Grécia já fizeram três mortos. Croácia e Bulgária também ardem.

Os incêndios que assolam há vários dias o Sul da Europa castigado pela canícula fizeram três mortos na Grécia desde quarta-feira e afectavam também hoje a Croácia e a Bulgária, enquanto em Itália arderam milhares de hectares de zonas protegidas, noticia a Lusa. 

Duas mulheres morreram hoje na aldeia grega de Diakofto, no Peloponeso (Sudoeste) onde um incêndio lavra há três dias. Na véspera, morrera uma septuagenária na aldeia vizinha de Mamoussia também pasto das chamas. 

O incêndio nesta região distante 200 quilómetros de Atenas estendia-se hoje numa frente de mais de 30 quilómetros e ameaçava várias habitações. Mais de uma dezena de incêndios, favorecidos por temperaturas superiores a 45 graus, continuaram a progredir hoje por toda a Grécia, o que levou o primeiro-ministro grego, Costas Karamanlis, a telefonar ao presidente russo para pedir a Moscovo meios aéreos que a Rússia deverá disponibilizar sexta-feira. 

Em Itália, onde em toda a metade Sul havia notícia de 550 fogos, os bombeiros e a protecção civil conseguiram dá-los por controlados. Segundo a Protecção Civil, o número de incêndios estava hoje «em nítido recuo» em relação aos três últimos dias, mas a situação continuava crítica no Abbruzzes (centro-leste) e na Calábria (extremo sudoeste). 

Nesta região, o parque nacional de Pollino viu mais de 2.000 hectares reduzidos a cinzas, contribuindo para tornar mais pesado o balanço feito pela secção italiana da organização internacional de defesa do ambiente WWF: 4.500 hectares de parques protegidos destruídos, um «ano negro» para o património natural da Península. 

«A maior parte dos incêndios deste últimos dias é de natureza criminosa», acusa o WWF, fazendo eco do sentimento de muitos italianos que põem em causa especuladores, agricultores sem escrúpulos e máfias. 

O Conselho de ministros italiano vai proclamar durante a sua reunião de sexta-feira o estado de catástrofe natural nas regiões mais atingidas estes últimos dias pelos incêndios.
_
in Portugal Diário_


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 15:14)

Um artigo na comunicação bastante bem escrito, a provar que é possivel fugir aos lugares comuns e ao sensacionalismo:



> *Una corriente polar deja a España al margen del caos meteorológico en Europa*
> ARACELI ACOSTA. MADRID.
> 
> El mismo fenómeno climático que ha dejado intensas lluvias y frío en Gran Bretaña ha sido el vector para el calor que han sufrido en Europa oriental y el Mediterráneo, y del que buena parte de España, por su situación, se ha librado. Lo que llevamos del mes de julio en nuestro país, a excepción de los últimos días, ha estado marcado por unas temperaturas bastante suaves, algo menos en el arco mediterráneo y el sureste peninsular. La razón para estas diferencias de un lugar a otro de nuestro país y de una región europea a otra es sólo una: un fenómeno conocido como la corriente en chorro del hemisferio norte.
> ...



Fonte: ABC


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2007 às 12:58)

Incêndios invadem Península Ibérica
A sofrer temperaturas altíssimas, Portugal e Espanha estão de novo a braços com vários incêndios de grandes proporções. Nas ilhas espanholas de Gran Canaria e Tenerife, dois fogos que lavram desde sexta-feira obrigaram à evacuação de quatro mil habitantes.

Na Gran Canaria a destruição de habitações deixa a população em desespero: "Um carro da polícia avisou, com altifalantes, para sairem todos de casa e dirigirem-se para as praias. Lá em cima já arderam algumas casas, incluindo a do presidente da câmara", explica uma residente. 

"Primeiro fechámos as portas porque não podiamos respirar. Havia fumo por todo o lado, na varanda e tivémos mesmo que fugir de casa", conta um outro habitante da Gran Canária. 

Também em Portugal, três grandes incêndios activos no centro e sul do País já consumiram centenas de hectares de floresta. Em quase todos, as causas têm mão humana. Na Gran Canária um guarda florestal já foi preso acusado de fogo posto. O incendiário confessou ter ateado o incêndio para manter o contrato de trabalho que terminava em Setembro.

Fonte: Euronews


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2007 às 14:02)

Uma semana fresca na Europa ocidental e muito calor no SE.


----------



## Rogério Martins (2 Ago 2007 às 17:56)

Bem aqui fica o panorama de hoje....parece que amanha o Ex-Chantal vai deixar algumas marcas na Irlanda e Noroeste/Norte de Inglaterra






Fiz um esquema da "coisa" lool...espero que entendam o quero dizer....ah outro destaque vai para as trovoadas que se formam na França,Suíça,Holanda, Dinamarca e provavelmente tambem na Austria..penso que nao me esqueci de nenhuma país que venha a ser afectado por este fenomeno
Hasta


----------



## jPdF (4 Ago 2007 às 20:37)

Boa noite, 
Em craco'via estavam a pouco 18 graus...e com uma trovoada a aproximar-se...
Durante a semana tem estado assim nada de especial, ja apanhei uma chuvada...ando por ai feito turista!!!


----------



## Rogério Martins (11 Ago 2007 às 12:13)

Parece que la para as Baleares bem podem se esconder...Segundo os modelos esta prevista trovoadas severes ou ate mesmo a possibilidade d ocorrerem tornados...Cuidadinho....

Ini: Sat 11 August 07  06Z   Valid: Sunday, 12 August 07 18Z


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2007 às 16:37)

Predicción General para España, mañana 
DIA 11 DE AGOSTO DE 2007 A LAS 09:45 HORA OFICIAL.

PREDICCION VALIDA DESDE LAS 00 HASTA LAS 24 H.0. DEL DOMINGO 12.
(ESTA PREDICCION SE ACTUALIZARA A LAS 19 H.O. DEL SABADO 11).

A.- FENOMENOS SIGNIFICATIVOS:

CHUBASCOS Y TORMENTAS LOCALMENTE FUERTES O MUY FUERTES EN EL
NORDESTE PENINSULAR, COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA, MURCIA Y BALEARES.

B:- PREDICCION:

*EN LA MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR, TERCIO ORIENTAL Y ZONA CENTRO SE
ESPERAN CHUBASCOS Y TORMENTAS DISPERSAS DEBILES O MODERADAS, QUE
SERAN LOCALMENTE FUERTES O MUY FUERTES Y ACOMPANADAS DE GRANIZO
EN PUNTOS DEL NORDESTE, MURCIA Y COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA. SERAN MAS
DISPERSOS Y DEBILES EN GALICIA Y CANTABRICO. LAS CHUBASCOS TENDE-
RAN A DISMINUIR POR EL OESTE A PARTIR DE LA TARDE. *EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA, PREDOMINIO DE POCO NUBOSO. *EN BALEARES, AUMENTO DE LA NUBOSIDAD A PARTIR DE LA TARDE CON CHUBASCOS Y TORMENTAS QUE PUEDEN SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES AL FINAL DEL DIA.* EN CANARIAS, NUBOSO EN EL NORTE Y PREDOMINIO DE POCO NUBOSO EN EL SUR.

EN CASTILLA Y LEON Y ALTO EBRO, TEMPERATURAS MINIMAS EN LIGERO A
MODERADO ASCENSO Y CON POCOS CAMBIOS EN EL RESTO. MAXIMAS EN LIGERO A MODERADO DESCENSO EN LA MITAD OCCIDENTAL PENINSULAR, Y SIN CAMBIOS O CON LIGEROS CAMBIOS EN EL RESTO DEL PAIS.

EN EL LITORAL GALLEGO VIENTO DE COMPONENTE N MODERADO. EN EL LI-
TORAL MEDITERRANEO ANDALUZ Y ESTRECHO, DEL W MODERADO, CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTES. EN CANARIAS, DEL NE MODERADO.

Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (ESPANHA)


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2007 às 00:29)

A partir de Terça-feira haverá ventos e precipitações abundantes ao longo da faixa litoral atlântica da Europa Ocidental, República da Irlanda e Reino Unido, pelo efeito da passagem de um sistema frontal associado a núcleos de baixas pressões que se vão centrar sobre as Ilhas Britânicas.

LINK: Carta Sinótica


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2007 às 19:41)

*Recorde de calor em Moscou por últimos 127 anos*

Moscou registra estes dias a temperatura mais alta de agosto dos últimos 127 anos, ao chegar ontem (13)  os termómetros a 31.5 graus, informou ontem o Instituto Meteorológico da capital russa . 
O anterior recorde foi estabelecido em 1880 , nos tempos do czar Alexandre II, quando em 13 de agosto os termómetros marcaram a máxima de 31 graus . Segundo as previsões, as altas temperaturas se manterão durante os próximos dias , explicou a Pravda um representante do Instituto. 
Paradoxicamente a capital russa que se caracteriza pelos verões calorosos e curtos , este ano sofre também com chuvas fortes , dessa maneira a temporada de agosto se aproxima de um clima tropical. A mesma situação mantem-se em toda a região central da Rússia . 

PRAVDA


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2007 às 17:57)

*«Milagre da Neve» voltou a Roma* 

A Basílica de Santa Maria Maior, em Roma, comemorou este Domingo o “Milagre da Neve”. A festa recorda a dedicação da Basílica e o famoso "milagre", segundo o qual *no dia 5 de Agosto de 358 nevou em pleno Verão na pequena colina romana do Esquilino (uma das famosas sete colinas de Roma), *como sinal extraordinário do convite da Virgem para que se construísse um templo em sua honra.
A tradição conta que na noite de 5 de Agosto, a Virgem apareceu no meio da neve ao Papa Libério e ao patrício João e sua mulher, manifestando o desejo de que uma Capela em sua honra fosse construída no lugar em que tinha nevado durante essa noite. Conta a lenda que o próprio Papa traçou na neve a área de edificação do primeiro Santuário. Um século depois, o Concílio de Éfeso (431) declarou Maria Santíssima como Mãe de Deus, e o Papa Sixto III (432-440) mandou construir a Basílica em honra da Virgem.
No dia 5 de Agosto, a Basílica ficou "inundada" de pétalas de flores brancas, numa chuva de flores que procura recriar o momento do nevão. Bento XVI referiu-se a este acontecimento no Angelus dominical. "Como se sabe - salientou o Papa – esta é a primeira Basílica do Ocidente construída em honra de Maria e reedificada em 432 pelo Papa Sixto III para celebrar a maternidade divina da Virgem, dogma que tinha sido proclamado solenemente no Concílio ecuménico de Éfeso, no ano precedente". 
"Que a Virgem Maria, que mais do que qualquer outra criatura participou no mistério de Cristo, nos sustente no nosso caminho de fé, para que, como a liturgia nos convida a rezar hoje, trabalhando com as nossas forças a submeter a terra não nos deixemos dominar pela ambição e pelo egoísmo, mas procuremos sempre aquilo que vale diante de Deus”, concluiu.

Agência Ecclesia


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 14:33)

*Nuvens de fumo cobrem Moscovo e provocam acidente grave*

Nuvens de fumo, provocadas por incêndios nas florestas e turfeiras situadas nos arredores da capital russa, cobriram o céu de Moscovo, provocando sérios problemas no trânsito nas estradas e à saúde dos cidadãos. Hoje de manhã, um gigantesco choque em cadeia nos arredores de Moscovo, que envolveu mais de 40 viaturas, provocou a morte de quatro pessoas e seis ficaram feridas. O acidente foi provocado pela falta de visibilidade numa das principais artérias que dá acesso à capital russa.
Além disso, as nuvens de fumo estão a deteriorar seriamente a já complicada situação ecológica de uma das maiores cidades do planeta. "A entrada de fumo na atmosfera da capital fez aumentar o conteúdo dos chamados produtos da combustão. Segundo os últimos dados, a sua presença no ar é 1,5-3 vezes superior ao nível médio anual ", declarou Alexei Popikov, funcionário do Serviço de Controlo da Atmosfera, à rádio Eco de Moscovo.
A situação é ainda agravada pelas altas temperaturas que se fazem sentir em Moscovo e nos arredores, onde o mercúrio dos termómetros não desce abaixo dos 30 graus, tendo, este Verão, sido estabelecidos vários recordes na história da meteorologia russa. "Nestas situações, as crianças e as pessoas que sofrem de doenças respiratórias crónicas são a que mais estão sujeitas aos efeitos negativos", alertou Popikov, aconselhando a "reduzir os esforços físicos ao ar livre".
Fumo intenso fez-se sentir também na região onde hoje foi inaugurado pelo Presidente Putin o Salão Aeronáutico Internacional, mas os organizadores afirmam que não irá prejudicar a segurança dos voos de demonstração de aviões. Fogos de dimensões consideráveis verificam-se nas numerosas turfeiras existentes nos arredores de Moscovo sempre que na região se registam temperaturas altas. 
A combustão não provoca grandes chamas, mas origina a libertação intensa de fumo. Dada a grande área dessas turfeiras, os bombeiros são incapazes de apagar esses fogos, sendo a única esperança as chuvas, que tardam em chegar.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 23:20)

*Polónia: Mau tempo provoca três mortos*

Pelo menos três pessoas morreram hoje na região do Lago de Mazuria, no Nordeste da Polónia, por causa das fortes tempestades que atingiram aquela zona. Entre as vítimas mortais encontra-se uma menina de 5 anos e uma mulher de 50, e ainda um homem de idade ainda não determinada.
Segundo o comando da polícia local, de Olsztyn, capital da região, as vítimas morreram afogadas quando os barcos onde se deslocavam se viraram devido fortes rajadas de vento. Os serviços de salvamento afirmam que o número de mortes pode ser maior, já que continua desaparecida pelo menos uma dezena de pessoas, a sua maioria turistas e pessoas que estavam em ambarcações nos grandes Lagos de Mazúria.
Nas águas dos lagos, foram encontradas várias embarcações vazias ou viradas, cuja propriedade não foi ainda reclamada.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Ago 2007 às 23:26)

*Un fuerte temporal de lluvia y viento azota San Sebastián y otros puntos de Guipúzcoa*

Cuatro embarcaciones han quedado varadas en la playa de la Concha y otra ha tenido que ser rescatada por la Cruz Roja por el fuerte oleaje.


El fuerte temporal de viento y lluvia que azota la ciudad de San Sebastián ha provocado que tres embarcaciones, dos veleros y un yate hayan quedado varadas esta madrugada en la playa de la Concha. Además, miembros de la Cruz Roja han tenido que rescatar a un velero que se soltó de su amarre y chocó contra unas rocas en la zona del Club Náutico de la capital guipuzcoana.







El mal tiempo ha hecho que los bomberos hayan tenido que efectuar más de una salida en las últimas horas por la formación de balsas de agua y la caída de ramas en diferentes puntos de Guipúzcoa. También se ha suspendido la actuación que el músico Kepa Junkera tenía previsto ofrecer el próximo jueves en el Peine del Viento de San Sebastián debido a las pésimas previsones metereológicas.

Para los próximos días continuarán los chubacos y los vientos del noroeste a norte moderado, con rachas muy fuertes que podrían alcanzar los 80 kilómetros por hora.

Fonte: El Pais


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2007 às 15:03)

*Grécia: Terceira onda de calor consecutiva este Verão*

A Grécia está a passar pela terceira onda de calor (canícula) este Verão, devendo os termómetros subir hoje até aos 40 graus, uma situação sem precedentes desde há meio século, segundo o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia grego.  «Desde 1950, altura a que remontam os primeiros registos de temperaturas, que nunca assistimos a três canículas consecutivas num Verão», disse o meteorologista Georges Asprobekakis. 
A actual onda de calor é no entanto mais fraca que as anteriores, nos finais de Junho e Julho, com recordes de temperaturas que chegaram aos 46 graus. 
No início do Verão, o calor causou a morte a 16 pessoas, de acordo com as autoridades gregas, e atiçou uma vaga de incêndios catastróficos. 
De acordo com a mesma fonte, as temperaturas deverão continuar a subir na quinta e sexta-feira até aos 42 graus, devendo descer abaixo dos 40, no sábado. 

Diário Digital


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 22:37)

*Grécia: Incêndios assumem dimensão de catástrofe*Não pára de subir o número de vítimas mortais dos grandes incêndios que assolam a Grécia desde quinta-feira.

Nas últimas 24 horas já morreram mais de 40 pessoas carbonizadas, ou asfixiadas pelo fumo.

As vítimas, algumas crianças, ficaram encurraladas nas povoações ou quando tentavam fugir das chamas, ateadas pelo vento, que avançaram para zonas habitadas.

Durante a tarde, mais de 30 focos de incêndio continuavam activos.

Num discurso à nação, o primeiro-ministro Costas Karamanlis fala de uma "tragédia nacional", de "um dia de luto" para o país

O governo grego alargou o estado de emergência a todo o território.

Nem Atenas é poupada às chamas com o fogo a chegar aos bairros habitacionais os bombeiros a tentarem evitar a perda de bens e a população indignada com a qualidade do auxílio.

Fonte: Euronews


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2007 às 20:27)

*Incêndios: a tragédia grega*

A verdadeira tragédia grega. As chamas estão em palco há 3 dias e devastam o Sul do território helénico de Leste a Oeste. O número de vítimas não pára de aumentar. Já estão confirmadas mais de 55 mortes de pessoas carbonizadas ou asfixiadas pelo fumo (última informação eleva para 60 mortes). A Grécia só dispõe de 1000 bombeiros profissionais, habilitados para combater os incêndios florestais. As autoridades concentram os meios na protecção de Atenas e Olímpia. 8000 voluntários e 500 militares participam também na luta contra as chamas. Pelo menos 500 habitações foram até agora consumidas pelo fogo. O fogo chegou mesmo a Olímpia, mas o sistema anti-incêndio instalado aquando dos jogos de Atenas em 2004 e a concentração de meios no local permitiram salvar o museu arqueológico do sítio histórico dos primeiros Jogos Olímpicos. Do espaço é possível ter uma noção da catástrofe que devasta a Grécia desde a península do Peloponeso, a sudoeste, passado por Atenas e até à ilha Eubéia. É também clara a influência do vento de Nordeste que espalha a nuvem de fumo por todo o país.

O governo está convicto na origem criminosa dos incêndios e circula nos média um vídeo onde aparecem suspeitos pirómanos. O estado de emergência foi declarado em todo o território e foram decretados 3 dias de luto nacional. Próximo de Olímpia, a população lutou para salvar o que podia, mas as chamas avançaram "encosta acima e em 10 minutos atingiram a aldeia". Todos tiveram de fugir. A ajuda não chegou a tempo. Há muitas décadas que a Grécia não sofria incêndios destas dimensões. Mesmo possuindo 21 bombardeiros de água, só com a ajuda internacional é que a Grécia conseguirá controlar as chamas.

Fonte: Euronews

No mínimo aterrador sem palavras para tamanha tragédia


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2007 às 23:06)

*Quarenta fogos activos na Albânia sem meios aéreos de combate*

Cerca de 40 incêndios assolam hoje a Albânia e a Protecção Civil local já fez saber que os fogos só podem ser extintos com o combate de meios aéreos que o país, muito pobre, não dispõe. As autoridades de protecção civil da Albânia adiantaram que os fogos se estendem por todo o país e que estão a colocar em risco a vida de pessoas.
Só nos últimos dias, a polícia e os bombeiros evacuaram à força 20 famílias, 16 das quais no Norte da Albânia, cujas casas ficaram rodeadas pelas chamas. A situação mais problemática regista-se na região de Korça, com fogos activos nos bosques de Devoll e Kolonja, na fronteira com a Grécia, um país também ele assolado há vários dias pelos incêndios. A Protecção Civil afirma que é quase impossível aos bombeiros chegar aos locais dos incêndios, devido ao terreno montanhoso. 
As autoridades da Albânia estão a negociar com os governos da Alemanha e da República Checa o envio de quatro helicópteros especializados no combate a incendios. Desde Julho, em todo o país, registaram-se mais de 800 focos de incêndios, que devastaram milhares de hectares de mato e floresta.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Minho (28 Ago 2007 às 23:23)

*Imagens Satélite da Tragédia Grega*


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2007 às 10:49)

*Comissário europeu alerta para inundações após fogos na Grécia*

O comissário europeu do ambiente, Stavros Dimas, advertiu hoje para a possibilidade de inundações na sequência dos incêndios que têm devastado a Grécia e que já fizeram mais de 60 mortos. "Uma nova catástrofe ameaça as regiões atacadas pelos incêndios florestais: se chover, pode haver inundações porque o solo está de tal forma seco que não conseguirá absorver a água. Todas estas regiões devem preparar-se para esta eventualidade", disse o comissário ao diário alemão Die Welt.
Stavros Dimas disse que a União Europeia poderá contribuir financeiramente na recuperação das regiões afectadas pelos incêndios, nomeadamente na península do Peloponeso, e em função com estragos sofridos. O comissário referiu também que é preciso analisar os resultados dos incêndios em termos económicos e consequências sociais, como seja o desemprego dos agricultores e a destruição das estruturas sociais.
Os incêndios representam "um pesado fardo para o clima", frisou Stavros Dimas, referindo-se à área ardida e a libertação de dióxido de carbono. O comissário apelou também para que a União Europeia aumente as suas capacidades de combate a incêndios, sugerindo que as forças de reacção rápida incluam aviões específicos.
Os incêndios na Grécia, que já mataram 63 pessoas e destruíram uma área de 200 mil hectares, começaram hoje a ceder, em número e intensidade. Em resposta a um pedido de ajuda das autoridades gregas à União Europeia, Portugal enviou para a Grécia um Canadair e um perito em incêndios florestais. 

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2007 às 11:31)

*Verão alemão teve chuva e calor acima da média* 

Um balanço parcial do Serviço Alemão de Meteorologia aponta que neste verão europeu está chovendo e fazendo mais calor do que nos verões de outros anos na Alemanha. 
A temperatura média entre 1º de junho e 27 de agosto foi de 17,2ºC, o que corresponde a 0,9ºC acima da média registrada entre 1961 e 1990. Já o índice pluviométrico computado em 2.200 estações meteorológicas alemãs ficou 30% acima da média do mesmo período. 

Fonte: DW


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2007 às 11:50)

*Deadly Storm Kills Eight *

A deadly storm that swept across the Mazury lake district in northeast Poland Aug. 21 killed eight people, while three are listed as missing. Yachtsmen say that such a sudden turn in the weather has not been seen in the region for years. Winds reaching speeds of nearly 120 km an hour, or 11 on the Beaufort scale, accompanied by intense rain in popular inland ports such as Mikołajki and Giżycko caused about 50 yachts to overturn, of which 29 sank. Some of the wrecks lie 25-30 meters deep.
Rescuers from the Voluntary Water Rescue Service (WOPR) pulled out 84 people from sunk or damaged yachts, canoes and boats on lakes Śniardwy, Niegocin, Łabap, Jagodne and Mikołajskie located in the heart of the Mazurian lake district. A total of 17 injured people were taken to hospital. Some, resuscitated after they swallowed large amounts of water, are still in intensive care. Those who died drowned after they fell into the water when their boats capsized. A 22-year-old man in a kayak and another man in a yacht drowned in Lake Mikołajskie. Four people, a five-year-old boy, two men and a 50-year-old woman drowned in Lake Śniardwy. The final victim was pulled out of Lake Łabap.
Apart from the Mazurian rescue services, WOPR rescuers and firefighters, police also took part in the rescue effort. Two helicopters, an airplane, a vehicle with a thermal imaging camera and dogs were used to help search for bodies in the water. The search was called off on the night of Aug. 22 due to bad conditions and poor visibility. They were renewed in the morning. WOPR and fire brigade divers tried to reach the yachts that had sunk. According to witness reports in several of them were yachtsmen who could not get out. But no further bodies have so far been found. A list of missing persons was drawn up mainly after calls from their families. From the initial list of nine people missing in the water, four dead male bodies were found. The fifth man reported to the authorities as missing had not sailed out at all. He hadn't told his relatives what he was doing as the battery on his mobile phone had gone dead.
Two men and two women remain unaccounted for. Rescue teams, which officially ended their rescue efforts on Aug. 23, say the chances of finding anyone alive who was in the water are zero. Despite that, rescuers and family members of the missing people continue to search the area of the tragedy. Experts say the reason the storm claimed so many lives could be the fact that many yachtsmen, even the experienced ones, misjudged the conditions and instead of heading for shore or sailing into rushes, attempted to reach the port they had set out from.
Some later said that despite having spent the last 20 or 25 years of their summer holidays on the Mazurian lakes they didn't remember such weather. Additionally, many yachts didn't have life jackets, or the yachtsmen, including children, hadn't put them on. Polish inland sailing law says it is obligatory for children under 12 to wear life jackets, but the law is widely ignored.
Witnesses say the weather turned in the space of just several minutes. However meteorologists claim that warnings about the anomalies in the weather, and about the dangers of a sudden storm and downpour, were given several hours before the storm broke out. However, tourists did not take the forecasts seriously enough. It was thought that the storms would start in the evening, but strong winds started to blow at about 2.30 p.m. The peak of the squall lasted about an hour and swept across the whole region. According to witnesses, the white squall looked like a tornado. The wind blew over boats, broke masts and also damaged several concrete jetties.
Many roads were blocked by trees that had been knocked down. Falling trees damaged five houses. There were reports that many cellars and garages in Mrągowo and Giżycko were flooded. There were also several cars damaged. On the night of Aug. 23 further bad weather hit the Kujawy-Pomerania and Małopolska provinces. Rescuers were called more than 70 times to pump out water from flooded cellars, government and company buildings in Bydgoszcz. In the Małopolska region, gales tore off close to 200 roofs. Many Cracow streets were flooded as the drains could not keep up with the rain. Train services were paralyzed between Nowy Targ and the southern mountain resort of Zakopane, and drivers on the route leading from Zakopane to Cracow were held up in traffic jams.

Fonte: Warsaw Voice


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2007 às 12:08)

*Bulgaria Still Assessing Damages from Hailstorm*

Bulgarian officials are yet to release an official estimate of the damages caused by torrential rains and hailstorms that hit the country on Saturday. The worst damages have been reported in southern Bulgaria, where wind speed has reached in some areas 120 km/h, while the amount of rain that fell was around 70 litres per square meter.
Dozens of trees have been uprooted by the storm winds, which also damaged roofs in villages in towns throughout the southern regions of the country. In the town of Dospat, 65 kilometres southwest of Plovdiv, a small tornado has damaged more than four in five houses. 
In the same town, a 12-year-old girl was killed by lightning.

Fonte: SNA Bulgaria


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 15:35)

*Grécia: Forte chuva inunda localidades atingidas por incêndios*

Uma forte chuva provocou hoje inundações em várias localidades do norte da Grécia, que nos últimos dez dias foram atingidas por devastadores incêndios, que deixaram 65 mortos. Os habitantes da região de Cassandra, na península de Halkidiki, 600 quilômetros ao nordeste de Atenas, foram surpreendidos por um forte granizo que causou danos em veículos e tetos de casas.
Segundo o governador de Halkidiki, Asterios Zografos, os danos sofridos agora não se devem apenas às chuvas, mas à falta de obras contra as inundações, anunciadas no ano passado após os incêndios que destruíram as terras desta localidade. 
Zografos disse que o primeiro-ministro grego, Costas Caramanlis, prometeu então ajudas para efetuar as obras após visitar a zona atingida pelo fogo. "Até hoje, não recebemos nem um euro e pedimos € 15 milhões para fazer estudos completos", reclamou Zografos.
As chuvas também causaram problemas em Alexandrópolis, no nordeste do país, onde cerca de 40 casas ficaram inundadas. 

Fonte: Último Segundo


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2007 às 18:33)

O mês de Agosto foi quente na Europa de leste e mais fresco a ocidente.


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2007 às 22:27)

Hoje nevou bastante no ponto mais alto da Alemanha, o Zugspitze. Imagem da webcam:






Há ar muito frio a actuar na europa central que mais parece estar adentrada por completo no outono, enquanto nós aqui estamos em pleno verão.






A máxima lá foi de -7,9ºC e a mínima de -9,2ºC, com precipitação de 64 mm em forma de neve. Nada mau para ser verão


----------



## jPdF (6 Set 2007 às 06:48)

Amigos meus que se encontram na Polónia já estiveram na conversa comigo e já me informaram... Todas as televisões estão a dar as notícias da primeira queda de neve deste "Verão" perto de Zacopane (cidade do Sul da Polonia) muito cedo, visto o normal ser mais para o fim de Setembro, ou principio de Outubro, e nunca em pleno verão,  poucos dias após o ínicio de Setembro...E apenas estamos a falar dos montes Tarta a 2500m de altura! Vamos esperar pelo Inverno pessoal!!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2007 às 18:16)

*Três mortos e um desaparecido por inundações no leste da Romênia*

Três mortos, um desaparecido, centenas de desabrigados, vias fechadas ao tráfego e falta de energia são, até agora, o resultado das graves inundações causadas pelas chuvas torrenciais que atingem o leste da Romênia. Nas 24 últimas horas, choveu na região até 190 litros por metro quadrado.
As autoridades informaram que a área mais afetada é a localidade de Tecuci, no leste do país, onde a cheia do arroio Tecucel e de vários cursos d'água causaram danos a inúmeros povoados. Na região, mais de 300 pessoas tiveram que passar a noite presas em trens, devido aos estragos na linha férrea provocados pela água.
Depois que 552 transformadores de luz sofreram pane e 27 torres de alta tensão caíram na noite de ontem, 107 povoados continuavam sem energia nesta quinta-feira. Também por causa das enchentes, policiais e gendarmes resgataram dezenas de pessoas do teto de suas casas em botes infláveis.
O primeiro-ministro do país, Calin Popescu-Tariceanu, disse que visitaria hoje as regiões afetadas.

Fonte: Último Segundo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2007 às 13:21)

A coisa começa a animar a NORTE!

Já começam os alertas! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Set 2007 às 18:19)

Panorama complicado em toda a França! Células brutais, autênticos monstros entram atraves dos Pirineus:


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2007 às 19:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Panorama complicado em toda a França! Células brutais, autênticos monstros entram atraves dos Pirineus:



É, aquilo hoje não está para brincadeira, a avaliar agora pelo satélite. Pirineus e Mediterrâneo são uma mistura explosiva, pelo que as tempestades no nordeste de Espanha e sul de França são Tempestades com T grande.







Já na sexta-feira passada houve um SCM ao largo da costa da Catalunha, do qual há muitas suspeitas de que no seu interior se tenha formado uma supercélula, ou até mais do que isso... quase que parecia uma depressão tropical... Mas coisas destas afinal não são assim tão raras no Mediterrâneo e até naquela zona, como já várias vezes se tem falado no Forum. A Argélia por exemplo está com SCM's todos os dias para aí há uma semana.


*14 Setembro 2007*





Discussão interessante no Meteored sobre o assunto.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2007 às 17:15)

*ESPANHA: Gota Fria (21 de Setembro de 2007)*

*Videos:* Search Results for “almunecar”

*Mil rayos sobre Sevilla *

Ningún accidente trágico, pero sí numerosas molestias en la vida cotidiana del ciudadano. Así se saldó la tormenta que sorprendió a la ciudad y su provincia en las primeras 12 horas del viernes. Un paisaje impactante iluminado por más de mil rayos, carreteras afectadas, garajes inundados, semáforos averiados durante todo el día, atascos interminables en los accesos a la ciudad y en la ronda histórica, las viviendas de muchos pueblos como Morón con los accesos taponados por la acumulación de tierra y fango, varios  trenes de media y corta distancia suspendidos y, sobre todo, la fuerte sensación de desasosiego que provocan los cientos de rayos y truenos en plena madrugada, como admite el propio Centro Meteorológico Territorial en Andalucía Occidental.
Una tormenta que es consecuencia de la gota fría, causada por el embolsamiento de aire frío en las capas medias de la atmósfera. El contraste de este aire frío con el caliente que se acumula sobre la superficie da lugar a inportantes movimientos verticales de aire en la atmósfera, lo cual es causa directa de la formación de la tormenta de ayer. El jefe de predicciones del referido centro meteorológico, Juan de Dios del Pino, asegura que no es frecuente que Sevilla padezca estas tormentas, más propias si cabe del mes de junio. La ciudad sí ha registrado tormentas aún más intensas, con bastantes más de mil rayos con repercusión directa en la superficie, pero nunca han sido en número suficiente como para considerarlas características del clima de Sevilla y su provincia.
De los mil rayos registrados en los aparatos de control de la provincia de Sevilla, 500 de ellos tuvieron la tierra como destino. Se trata de los conocidos técnicamente como rayos nube-tierra, de dirección vertical. Los otros 500 fueron rayos de la categoría nube-nube, de trayectoria horizontal que no llegan a impactar en la superficie. Pese a la espectacularidad de las cifras, el mismo responsable del centro meteorológico  asegura que Sevilla ha registrado a lo largo de su historia reciente tormentas con más de mil rayos nube-tierra.
La localidad de Morón de la Frontera acusó especialmente las lluvias. Los medidores de este municipio registraron 30,1 litros por metros cuadrado desde las 0.00  del viernes hasta las 12.00.  Écija registró 23,3 litros por metro cuadrado en esa misma franja horaria y Cazalla, 19. En Mairena del Aljarafe, mientras, cayó una fuerte tromba de agua a las cuatro de la tarde. El eje de municipios comprendido entre Morón y Écija fue el que más sufrió la gota fría a efectos de precipitaciones, según los mismos datos del centro meteorológico. Los medidores de la capital registraron cifras considerablemente inferiores. La mayor medición corresponde al aeropuerto con 19 litros por metro cuadrado. La Cartuja registró 4,4 y Tablada un total de 11,4.
En cuanto a las comunicaciones, resultaron afectados trenes y carreteras. Las fuertes lluvias de la madrugada provocaron el desprendimiento de los materiales de la obra de construcción de un túnel en la autovía Sevilla-Coria del Río, lo que obligó a cerrar al tráfico uno de los carriles durante una hora. Los efectos de la gota fría también se notaron en la ronda de circunvalación SE-30, donde se registraron retenciones de 10 kilómetros en el tramo entre la Gota de Leche y el Puente de Centenario en sentido Huelva. En el resto de vías de acceso a la ciudad también se produjeron problemas: cuatro kilómetros de retenciones en la A-49 a la altura de la Pañoleta y de Castilleja de la Cuesta, dos kilómetros en la A-92 y cuatro en la A-4,  la variante de Bellavista. Los semáforos de muchas zonas de la ciudad, como en parte del centro y de Nervión, dejaron de funcionar durante todo el día con las correspondientes consecuencias. 
Las líneas ferroviarias que comunican Sevilla con Málaga y Granada también sufrieron los efectos de la gota fría en las primeras horaas de ayer. Renfe tuvo que ofrecer transporte alternativo por carretera a los usuarios de las líneas con destino a ambas capitales.
Decenas de viviendas de pueblos de la Sierra Sur como Morón de la Frontera y Osuna resultaron afectadas. En el caso de Morón, se vieron perjudicadas casas del centro, así como de las barriadas del Rancho y del Pantano. El agua alcanzó un metro de altura en  la calle San Francisco, por lo que tuvo que ser cerrada al tráfico mientras se practicaban las tareas de baldeo y de retirada del barro. En la zona centro se desprendió la pared de un solar y el agua arrastró los ladrillos por toda la calles sin que hubiera que lamentar daños personales. Los bomberos sí tuvieron que atender a una anciana que vive sola y se había caído. En Osuna resultaron perjudicadas 60 viviendas. Muchas familias tuvieron que baldear agua de sus casas en plena madrugada. El alcantarillado no pudo absorber la cantidad de agua precipitada en pocas horas. 
La gota fría remite claramente este fin de semana, según la predicción oficial. Tan sólo se producirán lluvias cuantiosas en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.

Diário de Sevilha

*Tres mil rayos y granizos como ´pelotas de tenis´* 

La tormenta que azotó ayer buena parte de la provincia de Málaga se caracterizó, además de por su virulencia, por el gran aparato eléctrico con el que se manifestó, así como por el tamaño de los granizos, algunos, con más de cinco centímetros de diámetro, parecían "pelotas de tenis", según los vecinos que fueron testigos del temporal. Del mismo modo, según el Instituto Nacional de Meteorología, se contabilizaron más de 3.000 rayos durante toda la madrugada y hasta las 12.00 horas, "muchos de ellos en zona marítima", precisaron las fuentes.
Además de los heridos por los impactos de los granizos, los coches fueron los principales perjudicados, con lunas rotas y marcas en la carrocería. Sus propietarios, sin demora, hicieron cola ante los talleres mecánicos, que no dieron abasto.
La granizada registrada en localidades como Marbella y Coín fue calificada como "severa", por fuentes de Meteorología. Un granizo de dos centímetros de diámetro ya se considera grande. El temporal de ayer dejó auténticos `pedruscos´ de hielo, que también afectaron a muchos tejados. 
Sin ser habitual el tamaño del granizo caído, sí es cierto que en este época del año hay más posibilidades de que se produzca este fenómeno, según fuentes del Instituto de Meteorología, entre el final del verano y el principio del otoño, por la colisión del aire frío con las altas temperaturas del mar.
Asociada a la tormenta, se registraron vientos de hasta 80 kilómetros por hora en la costa occidental de la provincia y es muy probable que se produjera algún tornado, según los informes elaborados por las mismas fuentes del INM.

La Opinión de Málaga

*Fuertes lluvias e inundaciones golpean Andalucía oriental y Comunitat Valenciana*

Las fuertes tormentas caídas en las últimas horas en España, en especial en Andalucía oriental y la Comunitat Valenciana, han causado la muerte de un hombre de 43 años en Almuñécar (Granada) y han obligado a decretar la preemergencia en todo el litoral valenciano donde, en algunos puntos, se registraron más de 100 litros por metro cuadrado. Una de las localidades andaluzas más afectadas por las intensas lluvias ha sido Almuñécar, donde la tromba de agua provocó cortes en el suministro de agua y vehículos amontonados en el centro de la ciudad, mientras los bomberos han trabajado toda la jornada para achicar el agua de los edificios y las vías públicas.
Esta pasada madrugada fue hallado el cadáver de un hombre de unos 43 años dentro del garaje de su casa de Almuñécar, donde murió tras ser sorprendido por una tromba de agua. La víctima es un ciudadano alemán, llamado Stephan, que residía en esa población desde hace unos 10 junto a su esposa, natural de esa localidad granadina.
El Ayuntamiento de Almuñécar ha cuantificado inicialmente en seis millones de euros los daños causados en las infraestructuras y ha puesto a disposición de los vecinos camiones cisterna para repartir agua potable entre la población. 
Problemas en Málaga - Especialmente conflictivas han sido también las últimas horas en varios municipios del litoral malagueño, sobre todo en la comarca de la Axarquía y en Nerja, donde el temporal de lluvia y granizo, hasta 185 litros por metro cuadrado, ha ocasionado importantes daños en la agricultura. En Torrox, donde llegaron a registrarse precipitaciones de 65 litros por metro cuadrado, las lluvias causaron el derrumbe e importantes destrozos en los muros exteriores de dos colegios y abundantes cortes de carreteras por el arrastre de materiales, así como inundaciones de sótanos, según el Ayuntamiento.
Marbella se recupera, entretanto, del fuerte temporal de granizo caído el viernes, que, además de herir a una treintena de personas, afectó al menos a 1.500 vehículos, y el Ayuntamiento tratará de que el Consorcio de Compensación de Seguros corra a cargo de los gastos ocasionados. 
El paso del temporal por la provincia de Almería provocó que un centenar de miembros de un equipo de rodaje quedarán aislados en el poblado del Oeste 'Ford Bravo', en Tabernas (Almería), si bien fueron evacuados en buen estado.
Preemergencia en la Comunitat Valenciana - En la Comunitat Valenciana, las lluvias caídas desde el viernes, que se han concentrado en las provincias de Alicante y Valencia y en algunos puntos han superado los 100 litros por metro cuadrado, han obligado a decretar la preemergencia en todo el litoral, a cortar tres carreteras y a que los bomberos hagan más de 240 servicios.
Fuentes del Centro Meteorológico de Valencia informaronde que las fuertes precipitaciones caídas en las últimas horas dejaron 103 litros por metro cuadrado en Estubeny (Valencia), 91 en la ciudad de Alicante y 88 en Valencia. Las lluvias más significativas se concentraron en la provincia de Valencia, donde se recogieron 76 litros por metro cuadrado en Bellús, 59 en Chera, 49 en Yátova o 45 en Ontinyent.
En la provincia de Alicante, las precipitaciones más abundantes se produjeron en la capital, con 91 litros por metro cuadrado, o los 58 litros por metro cuadrado en Guadalest, 54 en Beniarrés, 52 en La Vila Joiosa o 49 en Beneixama. En Castellón, las lluvias más importantes se alcanzaron en Lucena del Cid al alcanzarse los 82 litros por metro cuadrado, mientras que las precipitaciones en el resto de la provincia fueron inferiores, con 43 litros por metro cuadrado en La Puebla de Benifassà, 35 en Benassal o 30 en Onda.

El mundo.es

*La gota fría barre Málaga y deja 30 heridos y destrozos en 600 coches* 

La gota fría llegó ayer a Málaga sin avisar. Varios municipios de la zona occidental se despertaron bajo una tremenda granizada, como muy pocos recordaban. Según las distintas versiones, éstos parecían pelotas de golf, huevos o naranjas. Auténticos proyectiles que hirieron a una treintena de personas, entre ellas varios niños, y provocaron numerosos daños materiales. De hecho, el Consistorio marbellí estima que se generaron daños en medio millar de vehículos. Además de Marbella, las granizadas más importantes se registraron en Pizarra, Coín, Ojén y distintos municipios de la costa oriental.
Las fuertes precipitaciones de ayer obedecen a una tormenta generada por el efecto de la gota fría, que azotó la capital principalmente hasta el mediodía. Las precipitaciones comenzaron de madrugada en la propia capital malagueña, donde, finalmente, cayó menos agua. Los dos grandes puntos negros fueron Marbella y Nerja. En la Costa Occidental, principalmente en el municipio marbellí, la granizada sorprendió a sus vecinos a primeras horas de la mañana. Ésta coincidió con la entrada al colegio de los niños y la apertura de los negocios y establecimientos, por lo que se generó un importante caos de tráfico, que pudo ser mayor si no hubiese estado en marcha el Plan de Seguridad Escolar con motivo del inicio del curso. En las escuelas, precisamente, se vivieron las situaciones más tensas, pues se dieron casos de ataques de nervios a algunos padres por proteger a sus hijos de los granizos.
Los heridos registrados a causa de los granizos fueron todos de carácter leve, según explicó Kika Caracuel, concejal de Seguridad de Marbella. En su mayoría se produjeron fuertes golpes y contusiones, aunque algún ciudadano sí que tuvo que recibir hasta cinco puntos de sutura por el impacto recibido. En la playa incluso se vieron algunas gaviotas que se desplomaron por la fuerte granizada que cayó en la localidad. Las inundaciones de bajos, locales y garajes, así como los problemas de tráfico fueron una constante prácticamente en toda la provincia, en muchos casos, éstos agravados por la avería de algunos semáforos. En el caso marbellí, además, se produjeron dos grandes bolsas de agua (una por Comisaría y otra junto al puerto pesquero) que complicaron más la situación.

Malagahoy.es


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2007 às 21:00)

WOW!


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2007 às 15:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> WOW!



O Verão vai acabando e o Outono começa a instalar-se na Península.


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2007 às 15:53)

Aquele que costuma ser o trimestre mais quente do ano, na maior parte do continente europeu, esteve próximo do normal na Europa Ocidental e um pouco mais quente no Leste.




Foi um trimestre chuvoso em várias regiões da Europa Ocidental.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2007 às 20:27)

Já faz frio!
Mínima na Galiza na última noite:

Baltar: -2ºC

Fonte: MeteoGaliza

Baltar é um pequeno municipio que faz fronteira com Montalegre...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2007 às 00:59)

*Arrivée précoce de l'hiver: chaos sur les routes aux Grisons*

L'hiver a fait une apparition précoce dans certaines régions des Grisons. Une mince couche de neige est tombée jusqu'à 900 mètres d'altitude. La plupart des cols sont ennneigés et plusieurs accidents ont été signalés, entraînant des dégâts matériels. Le front froid était accompagné de neige et de pluie, a indiqué MétéoSuisse. La neige est tombée jusqu'à 1400 mètres au Nord des Alpes. Une arrivée si précoce de l'hiver est rare, mais pas inhabituelle.
Les Grisons ont été le canton le plus touché par les chutes de neige. Un manteau de 14 centimètres de neige a été mesuré à Arosa, 3 cm à Davos. Les cols du San Bernardino, du Splügen et du Nufenen son fermés à la circulation, a indiqué Viasuisse. 
L'arrivée de la neige a provoqué le chaos sur les routes grisonnes. Une soixantaine de camions sont restés bloqués au San Bernardino, empêchant tout trafic sur l'A13. Une voiture a fait une embardée près d'Arosa avant de finir sa course 20 mètres plus bas dans un talus. Au même endroit, un autre automobiliste a perdu le contrôle de son véhicule, a embouti une ambulance, puis la voiture privée du médecin, qui se rendaient tous deux sur place pour le premier accident.
Il a aussi plu très fort au Tessin et en Suisse centrale. Il est tombé 91 millimètres en 24 heures à Stabio et 68 mm à Magadino (TI). Au nord des Alpes, de fortes pluies sont attendues jusqu'à vendredi, en particulier au centre et dans l'est de la Suisse.
(ats / 26 septembre 2007 17:33) 

Romandie News


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Out 2007 às 17:39)

Na Europa de Leste a situação está bem melhor, nevadas garantidas na Roménia, Balcãs...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Out 2007 às 22:38)

Primeira neve no chão em Moscovo do ano!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Out 2007 às 20:34)

Boas Noite! Mas que mês mais aboorrecido!
Acabei de ver na TVG que em Pontevedra ainda não choveu neste mês!
Galiza é conhecida em Espanha por ser a Comunidade onde mais chove! Este mês vai ficar para a história!

Nem gota em PONTEVEDRA!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2007 às 12:55)

Web Cam da cidade alemã de Munich:

http://www.toytowngermany.com/wiki/Munich_webcams

Para acompanhar os primeiros "farrapos" do ano!


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2007 às 19:05)

O mês de Outubro na Europa.
Valores de temperatura próximos do normal.






Muita precipitação a leste, mas valores bem mais baixos noutras regiões.


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 00:28)

Imagens que nos chegam da Alemanha na Baviera a uma altitude entre 800 e 1000 metros


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2007 às 19:18)

*Turquia: uma pessoa morre e centenas ficam desabrigadas pela enchente*

Sexta-feira, 16/11/2007: Um temporal no noroeste da Turquia deixou três cidades inundadas. Uma mulher morreu e centenas de moradores deixaram as casas e procuraram abrigos. Mal tempo deve continuar no sábado.

http://video.globo.com/Videos/Playe...ENAS+FICAM+DESABRIGADAS+PELA+ENCHENTE,00.html


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 19:32)

Muito belas fotos Minho 



Gerofil disse:


> *Turquia: uma pessoa morre e centenas ficam desabrigadas pela enchente*
> 
> Sexta-feira, 16/11/2007: Um temporal no noroeste da Turquia deixou três cidades inundadas. Uma mulher morreu e centenas de moradores deixaram as casas e procuraram abrigos. Mal tempo deve continuar no sábado.
> 
> Vídeo



Pobres turcos a seguir vão levar com um nevão  eles e não só o ano passado até em Israel nevou.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2007 às 15:16)

*Grécia: dezenas de aldeias evacuadas - Fortes temporal provoca cheias no nordeste do país* 

Dezenas de aldeias tiveram de ser evacuadas este domingo, no nordeste da Grécia, devido às chuvas torrenciais registadas nas últimas horas.  Na região de Arcádia, situada na península do Peloponeso, os rios subiram e a chuva obrigou ao corte das estradas. Há mesmo registo de pontes arrastadas pela força do rio Alfios. 
As autoridades decretaram o estado de emergência na localidade de Rodopis devido à subida dos níveis dos rios, enquanto nos arredores de Komorini mais de 900 pessoas tiveram de ser deslocadas. Após a erosão provocado pelos incêndios do Verão, as autoridades temem agora os deslizamentos de terras. 
De acordo com a meteorologia, a chuva deve abrandar a partir de segunda-feira. 

PortugalDiário


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 15:26)

Minho disse:


> Imagens que nos chegam da Alemanha na Baviera a uma altitude entre 800 e 1000 metros



Uauuu....

lindo


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2007 às 17:49)

Gerofil disse:


> *Grécia: dezenas de aldeias evacuadas - Fortes temporal provoca cheias no nordeste do país*
> 
> Dezenas de aldeias tiveram de ser evacuadas este domingo, no nordeste da Grécia, devido às chuvas torrenciais registadas nas últimas horas.  Na região de Arcádia, situada na península do Peloponeso, os rios subiram e a chuva obrigou ao corte das estradas. Há mesmo registo de pontes arrastadas pela força do rio Alfios.
> As autoridades decretaram o estado de emergência na localidade de Rodopis devido à subida dos níveis dos rios, enquanto nos arredores de Komorini mais de 900 pessoas tiveram de ser deslocadas. Após a erosão provocado pelos incêndios do Verão, as autoridades temem agora os deslizamentos de terras.
> ...





Videozito da reuters aqui...

http://www.reuters.com/news/video/videoStory?videoId=70989


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2007 às 20:44)

*UTRERA (Sevilha, ESPANHA)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EACZs-8JZoY"]YouTube - inundaciÃ³n en el centro de Utrera[/ame]

*Utrera pide la declaración de zona catastrófica*

El alcalde de Utrera, Francisco Jiménez, ha solicitado la declaración de 'zona catastrófica' para el municipio a consecuencia de las intensas lluvias registradas en la madrugada de este miércoles, que provocaron el desbordamiento del arroyo Calzas Anchas. El ayuntamiento de la localidad sevillana abrirá una oficina de atención para los afectados por las inundaciones, que "les informará de los trámites que deberán seguir para solicitar las ayudas que les puedan corresponder", indicó el alcalde en un comunicado. Jiménes espera que "la ayuda de las distintas administraciones sea lo más rápida posible para atender a los afectados y que puedan solucionar cuanto antes su situación", además de que "se acometan las obras de infraestructuras necesarias para que esto no vuelva a ocurrir".
El alcalde de Utrera tuvo palabras de agradecimiento para el subdelegado del Gobierno en Sevilla, Faustino Valdés, y el delegado del Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía, Demetrio Pérez, que acudieron a la localidad, y para ambas administraciones, por la ayuda llegada a través de ellas. También elogió "el "comportamiento ejemplar, tanto de las personas que se han visto afectados por la catástrofe, de los vecinos que han colaborado en atenderlos y, por supuesto, de todo el personal del Ayuntamiento y de otras localidades que en todo momento han realizado un trabajo excepcional". 
Los centros escolares de Utrera no han abierto este miércoles. Especialmente afectado por la lluvia resultó el colegio Salesianos, que sufrió "daños importantes", al inundarse la mayor parte de sus instalaciones situadas en la parte baja. Los fuertes vientos y las importantes lluvias caídas el martes en Andalucía han causado numerosos daños. El viento y la lluvia derribaron árboles, muros y produjeron deslizamiento de tierras por toda la región, aunque la provincia de Sevilla fue una de las zonas más afectadas.

AFP


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2007 às 23:00)

Gerofil disse:


> *UTRERA (Sevilha, ESPANHA)*
> 
> 
> *Utrera pide la declaración de zona catastrófica*
> ...



Isso ocorreu onde o ElTiempo Severo previa cerca de 120 mm em 6 horas  impressionante


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2007 às 20:44)

França em alerta para Domingo:






Aqui é o marasmo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2007 às 18:39)

Inversão Térmica na Galiza!

http://www.agalega.info/videos/?emi=1126&corte=2007-12-13&hora=14:59:01&canle=tvg1

Seca:

http://www.agalega.info/videos/?emi=1126&corte=2007-12-13&hora=14:38:19&canle=tvg1


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2007 às 00:20)

Mau tempo nas Canárias



> ESPAÑA 14-12-2007
> *Estado de alerta en Tenerife por el mal tiempo*
> 
> 
> ...


(c) El Mundo


----------



## filipept (15 Dez 2007 às 15:31)

Neve á cota zero no Sul de França (junto ao mediterranio), mesmo junto ao mar, ver para crer  http://viewsurf.com/vue-87-Argeles_sur_Mer_-_La_reserve_-_plage.html


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2007 às 17:51)

filipept disse:


> Neve á cota zero no Sul de França (junto ao mediterranio), mesmo junto ao mar, ver para crer  http://viewsurf.com/vue-87-Argeles_sur_Mer_-_La_reserve_-_plage.html



Esta massa de ar frio chega aos -42Cº aos 500hpa sobre Itália.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 23:38)

Dia complicado em França no sábado!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 00:13)

La neu en Alacant ( Pais Valencia):

http://www.rtvv.es/video/video_dia.asp?id=16122007_neu.wmv


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 13:58)

A depressão associada a esta bolsa de ar frio tem um vortice e rotação curiosa no Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 14:03)

E pelos vistos esse bicharoco está-se a dirigir para cá  será que vai ter tempo para aquecer ou arrrefecer ainda mais 

Nevou em Itália e na Grécia á cota 0 claro que isso não é noticia porque é perfeitamente normal...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 17:52)

*Espanha coberta de neve*

Temperaturas negativas em várias províncias espanholas
Espanha amanheceu esta terça-feira com neve, sobretudo no norte e centro do país. É um cenário normal para a época, mas o vento e o gelo já provocaram dezenas de acidentes e obrigaram ao corte de estradas. 

Os primeiros nevões do ano nas zonas urbanas deixam as paisagens com aspecto natalício em Espanha, três dias antes do começo oficial do Inverno. 
A neve reapareceu na Catalunha, depois de um dos Outonos mais secos que se recordam. A noite foi muito fria no norte e centro da Península, com temperaturas abaixo de zero em Valhadolid e sobretudo em Salamanca, que registou o recorde negativo com menos 10 graus. 

Neve e vento frio também na Galiza e em zonas do Mediterrâneo, onde há várias províncias em alerta. 

Em muitas estradas é obrigatório utilizar correntes e outras estão cortadas, nomeadamente um lanço da auto-estrada Madrid-Barcelona. 

O País Basco é a região onde o trânsito é mais complicado devido ao gelo que está a provocar um aumento nos acidentes. 

A Direcção-Geral de Viação espanhola recomenda reduzir as deslocações, travar com o motor e uma série de medidas para quem ficar isolado por causa da neve. 

À massa de ar frio que já paira sobre boa parte do país vai juntar-se uma outra frente vinda do sudoeste. 

O frio e as precipitações em forma de neve vão continuar nos próximos dias. Uma boa notícia para esquiadores e apreciadores das paisagens geladas, mas também para as cidades mais contaminadas e as barragens meio vazias. 

Fonte: SIC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Dez 2007 às 20:37)

*Seca paraliza produção de energia na Galiza:*

http://www.agalega.info/videos/?emi=1172&corte=2007-12-21&hora=14:31:25&canle=tvg1

*Outono mais seco dos últimos 30 anos na Galiza:*

http://www.agalega.info/videos/?emi=1172&corte=2007-12-21&hora=14:30:46&canle=tvg1


----------



## Vicente Limberg (24 Dez 2007 às 04:52)

Tallinn 2 °C Céu Encoberto 
Riga 0 °C Chuvisco fraco (congelando) (Sensação Térmica: -4 °C) 
Vilnius -6 °C Neve fraca 
Minsk -6 °C Céu Encoberto 
Donets'k 0 °C Muito nublado 
Kiev -6 °C Céu Encoberto 
Odessa -2 °C Céu Encoberto 
Chisinau -7 °C Nevoeiro fraco (congelando) 
Yerevan -10 °C Nevoeiro fraco (congelando) 
Baku 5 °C Céu Encoberto
_________________


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2007 às 09:59)

> *Nevoeiro em Londres cancela mais de 200 voos*
> Milhares de passageiros afectados em plena época de Natal
> http://jn.sapo.pt/2007/12/23/ultimas/Nevoeiro_em_Londres_cancela_mais.html


(c) JN


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2007 às 21:02)

As secas de Galicia 

25/11/2007 | Opinion 
Ademais desta seca tradicional de verán (a máis frecuente) tamén se podería falar en Galicia das secas invernais e de outono. Outra cousa sería que nesa tendencia expansiva que semella presentar a seca de febreiro chegase a enlazar coa seca do verán. A outra seca, a de outono, que con bastante facilidade pode manifestarse como a prolongación da do verán, é a que pode influír máis sobre os recursos hídricos. No caso da seca invernal de febreiro e marzo, os datos si amosan unha tendencia significativa á súa intensificación, similar á que se detecta tamén en moitos outros puntos da Península. A maioría deles predín para esta zona do mundo un incremento da seca do verán, algo do que de momento non se teñen evidencias. ¿Será que a seca que hoxe detectamos nos finais do inverno se desprazará cara o verán? ¿Será que os modelos pluviométricos non acertan con esta zona do planeta?. 

será?

Fonte: la voz de galicia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2007 às 21:25)

*La estación de montaña de Manzaneda tiene diez pistas abiertas para esquiar *
Autor: 
La Voz 
Fecha de publicación: 
26/12/2007 
Enviar Imprimir Volver Gracias a la nieve caída en los últimos días la estación de montaña de Manzaneda cuenta con casi siete kilómetros esquiables, en las diez pistas que permanecen abiertas. A día de ayer estaban en funcionamiento, para facilitar la práctica del esquí por parte de los visitantes, los telesillas Manzaneda, Fontefría y Xeixo.
Para mañana se espera una temperatura máxima de tres grados. La mínima será similar pero en negativo.
El parte de nieve puede consultarse en la página web de la estación: manzaneda.com. La nieve tenía ayer un espesor máximo de 25 centímetros. La visibilidad era buena y el entorno estaba despejado.
*Manzaneda será uno de los destinos elegidos por los ourensanos, y también por muchos portugueses*, para pasar la última noche del año. Ellos, precisamente, estarán muy pendientes de la evolución del tiempo y las precipitaciones.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

*Mau tempo: Nevões paralisam partes da Bulgária e Roménia enquanto o frio afecta outros países europeus*

Uma tempestade de neve atingiu hoje várias partes da Europa, causando a morte a pelo menos três pescadores cujo navio se afundou e milhares ficaram bloqueados nos aeroportos, estradas de montanha e aldeias remotas.

No Nordeste da Bulgária, as autoridades declararam o estado de emergência e chamaram o exército para ajudar a protecção civil a desimpedir estradas e chegar até automobilistas bloqueados.

O frio causou também problemas na vizinha Roménia, onde encerraram os dois principais aeroportos de Bucareste. Partes da Turquia e da Grécia, bem como a Europa Ocidental, foram também afectadas.

Cerca de 311 aldeões búlgaros ficaram sem electricidade e dezenas ficaram impedidos de se abastecer de alimentos e água fresca, disseram as autoridades. O Município de Ruse, no Norte do Danúbio, declarou o estado de emergência depois de a neve ter bloqueado muitas estradas, disse Andrei Ivanov, chefe da defesa civil daquele país balcânico.

As temperaturas chegaram aos 15 graus negativos, enquanto a neve atingia dois metros de altura em várias zonas do país. Centenas de condutores ficaram isolados nas estradas de montanha.

Pelo menos três tripulantes morreram quando uma embarcação búlgara que transportava sucata se afundou hoje de madrugada no Mar de Azov entre a Ucrânia e a Rússia devido à fúria das ondas.

Na Roménia, milhares de passageiros ficaram impossibilitados de seguir viagem depois de os dois principais aeroportos de Bucareste terem encerrado devido aos fortes nevões. A neve bloqueou também muitas estradas no Sul do país, forçando o encerramento de pelo menos uma passagem de fronteira com a Bulgária.

Na capital da Turquia, Ancara, a queda de neve causou acidentes de tráfego e acidentes mas não há registo de feridos.

As temperaturas na Grécia desceram aos 18 graus abaixo de zero no Norte do país e um manto de neve cobriu as estradas. 

Uma intensa onda de frio atravessou hoje o Norte de Itália, onde se registaram baixas temperaturas e nevões abundantes que cobriram mil quilómetros de estradas, sobretudo no Noroeste do país, embora sem causar problemas de trânsito significativos.

Os nevões sucederam-se hoje em cidades como Turim, Milão, Florência, Veneza e Bolonha, enquanto em Génova os veículos limpa-neves saíram para as ruas e os responsáveis ordenaram que se pusessem correntes em 240 autocarros.

As principais auto-estradas do Norte de Itália foram afectadas pelos nevões mas não se registaram grandes problemas de trânsito por se tratar de um período festivo.

Na Europa Ocidental, o gelo e a neve causaram perturbações no tráfego. O túnel do Monte Branco que liga a França e a Itália foi encerrado aos camiões até sexta-feira devido às diferenças de temperatura entre os dois lados que ameaçam danificar a ventilação do túnel, disseram as autoridades de trânsito.

Um Boeing 737 vindo de Marraquexe, Marrocos, da transportadora Atlas Blue, deslizou numa pista com gelo quando aterrava no aeroporto em Deauvuille, no Norte de França. O avião só parou na relva. Os 169 passageiros foram retiradas ilesos do aparelho.

O tempo frio e os intensos nevões perturbaram o trânsito na Suécia e causaram hoje cerca de duas dezenas de acidentes.

Catorze pessoas sofreram ferimentos ligeiros e uma ficou ferida com gravidade quando dois autocarros colidiram, devido ao gelo, no centro da Suécia

No Sul da Suécia, dois ferries de passageiros que seguiam de Rostock na Alemanha para Trelleborg ficaram a aguardar no mar durante várias horas, impossibilitados de atracar devido ao mau tempo. A situação só foi resolvida ao princípio da tarde de hoje.

Made in:Lusa


Maldito CO2 fogo o states bem querem aquecer o planeta mas não conseguem...eles devem sentir-se frustrados.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 21:33)

*Três mortos em avalancha *

Esquiadores vítimas de derrocada nos Pirinéus espanhóis 
Três esquiadores que se encontravam fora das pistas da estância de Formigal, nos Pirinéus espanhóis, foram apanhados por uma avalancha que aconteceu por volta das 10h30 (hora local). Segundo o jornal espanhol El Mundo, os responsáveis tinham alertado para esse perigo fora das zonas balizadas para a prática de esqui. 

O Governo da província de Aragão confirmou a morte de três esquiadores na estância de Formigal na sequência da avalancha. Os corpos das vítimas foram localizados poucas horas depois do início da operação de resgate. 

Fontes da Sociedade Montañas de Aragón, gestora da estância, informaram que os trabalhos para localizar as vítimas contaram com a participação de um helicóptero dos serviços de emergência e com equipas de alpinistas da Guardia Civil espanhola. 

A operação teve também a ajuda de sondas e cães, bem como com funcionários do centro de esqui e outras pessoas que se encontravam na estância na altura do incidente. 

Ainda não é conhecida a identidade das vítimas da avalancha. 

In: Sic

Eu ouvi na rádio que a neve nas montanhas tem METROS de altura.


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2008 às 00:15)

A estação de Formigal apresenta no última informação 1 metro e vinte na zona mais alta. 







No último relatório de risco de avalanches o INM Espanhol alerta para um risco "forte":



> INFORMACION NIVOLOGICA PARA ZONAS NO PROTEGIDAS DEL PIRINEO
> NAVARRO Y ARAGONES
> 
> PIRINEO NAVARRO:
> ...


© INM


----------

